# What are your firewood saws?



## svk (Aug 27, 2016)

Ok just curious.

What saw(s) do you use for the lion's share of your cutting? I know some folks have 40 saws and some have one. Looking to hear what your go-to saw(s) are. 

550 and 562 do almost all of my woodcutting. 2186 for big wood which is mostly when I'm volunteering or helping friends with yard trees. For walking trail maintenance I use my new Dolmar PS-32 as well as my Jonsered M361. 

Over the years most of my cutting was done with my dad's L65. It's the only saw I've more or less worn out. I just bought a L65 from a member here as I miss that saw.


----------



## merc_man (Aug 27, 2016)

I mostly use my husky 353 and my echo cs520. For bigger stuff the 041 or 038.


----------



## Gugi47 (Aug 27, 2016)

For big I use my 562 XP and the MS 390
Mid range I love the Tanaka TCS40 and the Echo CS400
For small, all the other ones


----------



## ReggieT (Aug 27, 2016)

Fer limbing it falls on the Stihl 025, Felling duties mostly Sachs Dolmar 116si...bucking for firewood MS390 & 034AV.
Trying to sink my paws into a clean 038 Mag...negotiations are pretty intense.


----------



## tomtom85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Newbie here. Love my ms251


----------



## Zeus103363 (Aug 28, 2016)

For limping, trail cutting, and light work is a sthil ms210C with a 16" bar. Love that little saw. I now have my dads ole Sthil 026 with a 18" bar. He is 80, and the rest of the family is scared he mite get hurt. That saw still runs good. For the bigger side of stuff I use my Sthil MS 361 with a 25" bar. I hope to one day get a Sthil ms 461 or a husky 372xp for a 28"-32" bar.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtom85 (Aug 28, 2016)

461 is a nice saw just out of my range for now.


----------



## srb08 (Aug 28, 2016)

For years my only firewood saw was an 038M, that I bought new in the 80's. It was the first saw I owned.
I eventually added an 026P and worked with just the two for quite a while.
Now, my go to saw for bucking is a 562. I also added an MS261 and a 460.
I carry an MS211 for clearing trails and little stuff.
I still use the 038M and 026P but the newer saws get the most trigger time.


----------



## tla100 (Aug 28, 2016)

MS440 gets the nod for about everything, unless limbing, well the long bar is nice for that too. Husky 55 is decent all around when the 440 is dull and don't feel like sharpening. Pull the Echo CS-370 for fencelines.

A few years ago the Homie Super XL Auto did the big stuff, when the gas would start to boil after a few tanks, I would haul out the Super EZ, then switch back.

MS660 is nice for bucking and the big stumps.


----------



## srb08 (Aug 28, 2016)

ReggieT said:


> Fer limbing it falls on the Stihl 025, Felling duties mostly Sachs Dolmar 116si...bucking for firewood MS390 & 034AV.
> Trying to sink my paws into a clean 038 Mag...negotiations are pretty intense.


My 038M presently has a 24" bar with loop of RSC on it. It's a grunt monster.
If you can snag one, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## amberg (Aug 28, 2016)

srb08 said:


> My 038M presently has a 24" bar with loop of RSC on it. It's a grunt monster.
> If you can snag one, you won't be disappointed.



You have a 038 magnum stihl!!


----------



## amberg (Aug 28, 2016)

amberg said:


> You have a 038 magnum stihl!!



Had two of them for years, I am pissed for getting rid of them!! Will try to post a pic. of my old log truck if I can.


----------



## amberg (Aug 28, 2016)

About the best I can do. The picture was taken in 1982 with a polaroid camera. It is a 1965 chevrolet C60 with a load of poplar.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 28, 2016)

I have 4 saws, 2 Stihl 460s, a 360 and an 036. 99% of the cutting is with the 036 and 360 (I keep one by the wood pile, the other by my processor). The 460s I bring out when hand felling. Making firewood though is done by processor, the saws just for cleaning up the logs (cutting off forks, branches missed by the stroke delimber, etc)


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Aug 28, 2016)

We have 30+ saws in our business , for small felling and limbing I generally use a Husky 560xp , for medium to large trees it's a Husky 372 or Stihl 460/461 , bigger stuff it's Husky 395 or Stihl 660 and for monsters we have one Stihl 880 .

My all time favourite saw for light work is a Husky 242xp , what a ripper !!

I started in business in the 80's with a Husky 61 and three bars 13" 18" 24" and a box of chains .


----------



## merc_man (Aug 28, 2016)

ReggieT said:


> Fer limbing it falls on the Stihl 025, Felling duties mostly Sachs Dolmar 116si...bucking for firewood MS390 & 034AV.
> Trying to sink my paws into a clean 038 Mag...negotiations are pretty intense.


The 038 mag is a great saw. Around here they start about 350-400 and up from ther depwnding on condition. 

Mine is a outlaw saw mabe in brazil.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 28, 2016)

I have 2.

The 362 has a 16" bar on it and is primarily used for cutting logs to 13' to load into my trailer. Doesn't matter the diameter as I can usually get all the way around them and if not I have mechanical means of lifting.

441 has a 20" bar and is used primarily for bucking. The 20" bar is my measuring tool.

Both saws go scrounging but I rarely have to use the 441.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Aug 28, 2016)

I've been packing the same lineup for 3-4 years now and haven't run into anything I can't handle...066/32"..MS440/24"..260Pro/18"..192 rear handle with a 14"er.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 28, 2016)

357XP 20" and 372XP 24" handles anything on my property.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Aug 28, 2016)

Started with one saw, an ms361. That was pretty good, but redundant once I moved home and added dad's 036 to the stable. So I sold the 361 and bought a 460. Then I bought a new Dolmar 421 this spring. Also picked up a Shindaiwa 488 along the way. 

For limbing and firewood under 12" the 421 is always the go to saw. Softwood up to 20" and hardwood up to 16", the 036 with full chisel is pretty fun. After that, the 460 handles everything. The 488 is pretty much a backup saw now.


----------



## Deleted member 116684 (Aug 28, 2016)

for my fire wood needs, my 362 c-m is great. I have a couple more saws, but they are smaller. The 290 with the muffler mod gets the job done too. I'd like a bigger saw, but can't justify buying a bigger one. At least not yet.....I'm tyryng though!


----------



## sunfish (Aug 28, 2016)

346xp
357xp 
562xp


----------



## srb08 (Aug 28, 2016)

amberg said:


> You have a 038 magnum stihl!!


Well used and cared for. A bit long in the tooth but still a great saw.


----------



## kodiak (Aug 28, 2016)

The MS250 gets used for all limbing and bucking up to 14" or so. After that it's the MS391.


----------



## rwoods (Aug 28, 2016)

I've been cutting for a long time, prior to AS membership as a one saw man. 
1979 - 1981. McCulloch PM 510 16". 38cc
1981 - 1999????. McCulloch PM 700. 20" later 28". 70cc
1999???-2010. Stihl 036Pro. 20" later 25". 62cc
AS - present. Multiple 82cc MACs with every bar size from 20" to 33"; multiple 59 to 62cc Stihls with 20 and 25" bars; and multiple SP125Cs 123 cc with 33 to 54" bars.

Recent use has changed from this order: 82cc MACs (70%), 60ish cc Stihls (25%) and 123cc MACs (5%) to 35%, 60% and 5%. Reason: a sweet WWS MS 361.

New season begins soon for me. We will see if the trend continues.

Ron


----------



## muddstopper (Aug 28, 2016)

I have 3 husky 55's, two with 20in bars and one with a 18in bar, I also use a husky 365 with a 20 and 24in bars. I think the 55's are probably the most underated saws out there. Plenty of power for firewood trees, and light enough for trimming. I mostly use the 365 for bucking and anything that requires a 24in bar to fell. Seldom do I wish I had more power, but it does happen.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Aug 28, 2016)

MS360 20", and a MS250 16".

Also have a MS170, but it doesn't get out much - mainly for trail work, on the sled.


----------



## cuinrearview (Aug 28, 2016)

80% of what I cut is handled by the 5100s, and 5105 before I got rid of it. The MS460 comes out to play when a) I want to throw on the 20" bar and eight pin rim and throw some chips and grin or b) the wood size necessitates the 28" bar. Usually it's a.
Both saws usually travel with me to cut because chit happens.


----------



## merc_man (Aug 28, 2016)

inmansc said:


> for my fire wood needs, my 362 c-m is great. I have a couple more saws, but they are smaller. The 290 with the muffler mod gets the job done too. I'd like a bigger saw, but can't justify buying a bigger one. At least not yet.....I'm tyryng though!


CAD will take over and youll get your bigger saw.[emoji6]


----------



## blades (Aug 28, 2016)

Primary saws 90% , Dolmar 64xx and 79xx a pair of each ( up grades from dolmar 112 and 116si) still have the 112 and 116si, Limbing there is a little Echo and 112
on the other end of the scale is a 084 with a 42" bar. Combined pretty much handles everything I have run into. had a 075 for a while sold it as I didn't need 2 units in about the same class on that end of the scale. Would love a Dolmar 90xx Couldn't climb the price when they were available- likely still can't.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Aug 28, 2016)

blades said:


> Primary saws 90% , Dolmar 64xx and 79xx a pair of each ( up grades from dolmar 112 and 116si) still have the 112 and 116si, Limbing there is a little Echo and 112
> on the other end of the scale is a 084 with a 42" bar. Combined pretty much handles everything I have run into. had a 075 for a while sold it as I didn't need 2 units in about the same class on that end of the scale. Would love a Dolmar 90xx Couldn't climb the price when they were available- likely still can't.




Apparently they can be had shipped to the US from Amazon UK for under $900. I guess there's a couple of sites that can ship them here. A member recently got one that way. It sure would be a nice saw to have!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 28, 2016)

There's no better combo than a good 50cc/70cc for firewood cutting IMHO. I prefer the 346 and 7900 myself. 

Anything a 70cc can't handle is really too big to be worth messing with and hauling around. If it's too small I leave it be as well. 60cc saws are still likely my least favorite size saws, too big to be a small saw, too small to be a big saw.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Aug 28, 2016)

Keep a fire salvaged 028 A

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Aug 28, 2016)

028 in skid steer or tractor cleaning up deadfall from pastures and on fences. Small stuff gets dumped on burn piles. Big stuff gets moved log length to a pile. Then 046 and 660

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sundance (Aug 28, 2016)

Use the 036 pro 16" a lot. Smaller stuff (up to maybe 12") Echo CS-346. MS250 is breaking into a good bit of use. Sometimes pull out one of the old Jonsereds 49SP's for a bit of nostalgia. Really like those saws.


----------



## Logger nate (Aug 28, 2016)

My ported, modded sthil 064 with 28" and 32" bars that I bought new in 95 has been my main firewood saw until this year, acquired a husky 51 with 20" bar that was being thrown away just needed a starter cover. Been using it mostly this year, really impressed with this little saw. Also been using a recently acquired 440/044 with 28" bar . My favorite saw is still the 064 though.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 28, 2016)

TreeswingerPerth said:


> We have 30+ saws in our business , for small felling and limbing I generally use a Husky 560xp , for medium to large trees it's a Husky 372 or Stihl 460/461 , bigger stuff it's Husky 395 or Stihl 660 and for monsters we have one Stihl 880 .
> 
> My all time favourite saw for light work is a Husky 242xp , what a ripper !!
> 
> I started in business in the 80's with a Husky 61 and three bars 13" 18" 24" and a box of chains .



The 61 is a great saw. I fixed up a parts saw 2 years ago and gave it to my sister's husband for Christmas. He was so excited to use he about carved the turkey with it gaha!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 28, 2016)

LoveStihlQuality said:


> 028 in skid steer or tractor cleaning up deadfall from pastures and on fences. Small stuff gets dumped on burn piles. Big stuff gets moved log length to a pile. Then 046 and 660
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk



Do you have some type of bracket to hold the saw on the skid steer? I'd love to see pics if you do, I've been trying to come up with something.


----------



## windthrown (Aug 28, 2016)

I run a 361 and an 026 with a Picco B&C for firewood. Been doing that formula for over 7 years now. Here is a photo of the older formula that I replaced, a 361 and an 025 from about 10 years ago. I swapped out all my 025s for 026 saws and never looked back. A few years ago I flipped to large mount Picco bars on my 026/260 saws and that is the cat's meow, as my dad used to say.




I must have posted this photo here a dozen times now. That cat is still alive and well and living with me. The Ford I left with my ex on the sheep ranch. I wish I had that load of madrone today! Best firewood around here.


----------



## row.man (Aug 28, 2016)

After trying the homeowner sized stihl and husky saws, I'm very happy with my Echo 490 and 590, both with 20" bars.
I cut about 6 cords a year for the stove.


----------



## dancan (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks to Windthrown one of my 361's is still cutting firewood to this day , he sent me a fueltank to replace one that a broken chain poked a hole in a few years ago , thanks again 
My firewood saws are 241 , 026's , 034 and my 361's with 14" to 18" covering what I've been cutting for the last few years .
Lotsa mix run through all of them .


----------



## djones (Aug 28, 2016)

My go to saws are the Pro Mac 55 w/20" B&C and the Homelite Super 2. Took down a 18" DBH Poplar this morning with the 55 and limbed it all with the Homey with a 12" B&C. A sharp chain can make all the difference you need.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Aug 28, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Do you have some type of bracket to hold the saw on the skid steer? I'd love to see pics if you do, I've been trying to come up with something.


Don't carry it full time right now just a canvas bag zipped tied but still bangs around. That's why I haven't replaced the crispy parts.



ValleyFirewood said:


> Do you have some type of bracket to hold the saw on the skid steer? I'd love to see pics if you do, I've been trying to come up with something.




Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ReggieT (Aug 28, 2016)

windthrown said:


> I run a 361 and an 026 with a Picco B&C for firewood. Been doing that formula for over 7 years now. Here is a photo of the older formula that I replaced, a 361 and an 025 from about 10 years ago. I swapped out all my 025s for 026 saws and never looked back. A few years ago I flipped to large mount Picco bars on my 026/260 saws and that is the cat's meow, as my dad used to say.
> 
> View attachment 522126
> 
> ...


Good looking cat, truck, and wood! lol
Tell me about swapping to the picco set-up, the advantages and what were you running before?
I've got a steady Eddie 025...that is really an impressive lil saw...yet I imagine its a worlds difference between it & the 026 huh?


----------



## Erik B (Aug 28, 2016)

For most everything smaller than6 inches, I use my ms192t with a 14" bar. For felling and bucking larger wood I use my 029 super with either a 16" or 20" bar.
I have an electric craftsman that mainly holds down the bottom shelf of a shelving unit. Doesn't see much use anymore.


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2016)

Mostly use an echo cs520, sometimes the jonny 2255. Echo cs345 for limbing, and a husqvarna 235 for anything small or dirty. No pro saws but they keep me going.


----------



## p61 western (Aug 28, 2016)

pioneer p-61 with 32" b&c,p-52 with 28" b&c,p-41 24" b&c then a craftsman 2.1 for small stuff.I like my old saws


----------



## windthrown (Aug 28, 2016)

ReggieT said:


> Good looking cat, truck, and wood! lol
> Tell me about swapping to the picco set-up, the advantages and what were you running before?
> I've got a steady Eddie 025...that is really an impressive lil saw...yet I imagine its a worlds difference between it & the 026 huh?



Well, I had issues running my 025s with .325 B&C. .325 tended to veer in the cuts and the bars got pinched. So I switched them over to Picco/Low profile B&C and rim drives. Easy to do, Stihl sells small mount B&C in Picco. Picco runs better and cuts faster because it has a narrower kerf, so you cut less wood. A lot less wood.

Enter the 026/260 saws which I started buying up right before and during the Great Recession (along with a lot of other saws). Easy to work on, and easy to port. About as cheap here used as the 025 was (around $200). Far easier to work on than any 1123 saws. Also metal side covers, engine frames, rim drives, and other pro features. Half my 026/260 saws (maybe a dozen in all) came with .325, and half with 3/8 std B&C. I tested same length and sharpness .325 vs. 3/8 std B&C one week in a huge pile of firewood and it was a dead heat. They have nearly the same kerf, so its the same work, regardless of profile or cutters per inch. So I flipped them all to 3/8 standard B&C and rims which is what my larger Stihl saws all ran with. One bar and chain size (3/8 std/0.050 gauge) and one file size needed (I round file everything), all interchangeable. So I ran the 026 fleet with 3/8 std B&C for several years.

Fast forward a few years. I was chatting with guys here on AS that were into chainsaw milling, they they raved about the low profile Picco B&C for large mount Stihl saws. Now historically, the only large mount Stihl saw that was ever sold in the US with a Picco B&C setup was the 024, and that was very short lived. Logosol also sold large mount Stihl Picco B&C on the US for a time with their chainsaw milling kits, but that was also discontinued. Basically Stihl found out that people were slapping Picco B&C on large saws like the 440 and running chainsaw mills with that setup, so they dropped that in the states fearing litigation (in case of failure). They continue to sell that setup in Europe though, and people there rave about it there. The large mount Picco/low profile bars are hard to get in the US west. For some reason some dealers had a larger stock of them in the eastern and Midwest US, especially in the 16 inch size. They come in 16, 18, and 20 inches. Canon also makes them now and calls them mini bars or super mini bars. I forget which. They tend to be expensive though, if you can find them. I found some new old stock large mount Picco bars online and I bought a pair of them. I also stumbled across some Picco rim drives for the o26 at the Stihl shop in Cottage Grove, OR that stocks a lot of older saw parts. Then I ran Picco PM (now called PM3) chain and it ran OK. PM is semi-chisel green safety. I then flipped to non-safety low profile semi-chisel re-branded Carlton sold by Baileys as 'Woodland Pro.' That cuts a lot better. But still not fantastic.

So... fast forward again to a couple years ago, and Stihl came out with their new Picco full chisel non-safety PS loops, and whallah! My 026 Picco B&C saw was reborn. It is my new favorite setup. Fast and nimble, cuts anything in a hurry. No BS firewood saw. Perfect compliment to one of my lightly modified 361 saws. Cutting in crud I still flip them to semi-chisel and they stay sharp a lot longer. I also got a loop of the new full chisel non-safety PS Picco for my 211 saw (same power as the earlier model 023) but it does not pull that as well. PS is aggressive stuff, well suited to the 026. It would probably do well on an 025, and certainly beat .325 on that saw. Never tried that though, as I sold my last 025 long before PS chain came out. I love my 026 saws with Picco B&C. I do not run anything else on them any more.

Stihl sells an upgrade kit for the 261 in Europe with the Picco B&C and rim, but not here in the states. The part numbers for the large mount Stihl Picco bars are (or were) as follows:

16": 3003 000 6313
18": 3003 000 6317
20": 3003 000 6321


----------



## Yoopermike (Aug 28, 2016)

My go to saws are Dolmar 6400 & 6100 for the big stuff, Dolly 5100/ Husky 350 for the medium stuff, and a dolly 421 for the little stuff. its very seldom I fire up the 6400. Id say the husky 350/dolly 5100 gets about 95% of my fire wood duties. Although lately the 421 has been my go to saw. I know there are guys out there that use the bigger saws all day long to buck up fire wood. Id rather use the smaller saws and not be burnt out as much at the end of the day.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Aug 28, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Well, I had issues running my 025s with .325 B&C. .325 tended to veer in the cuts and the bars got pinched. So I switched them over to Picco/Low profile B&C and rim drives. Easy to do, Stihl sells small mount B&C in Picco. Picco runs better and cuts faster because it has a narrower kerf, so you cut less wood. A lot less wood.
> 
> Enter the 026/260 saws which I started buying up right before and during the Great Recession (along with a lot of other saws). Easy to work on, and easy to port. About as cheap here used as the 025 was (around $200). Far easier to work on than any 1123 saws. Also metal side covers, engine frames, rim drives, and other pro features. Half my 026/260 saws (maybe a dozen in all) came with .325, and half with 3/8 std B&C. I tested same length and sharpness .325 vs. 3/8 std B&C one week in a huge pile of firewood and it was a dead heat. They have nearly the same kerf, so its the same work, regardless of profile or cutters per inch. So I flipped them all to 3/8 standard B&C and rims which is what my larger Stihl saws all ran with. One bar and chain size (3/8 std/0.050 gauge) and one file size needed (I round file everything), all interchangeable. So I ran the 026 fleet with 3/8 std B&C for several years.
> 
> ...


Excellent run down ! Great resource.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## windthrown (Aug 28, 2016)

Note that there happens to be a nice early model 026 on the 'other' site listed for a mere $200. So they are still around for that.


----------



## crowbuster (Aug 28, 2016)

MS 390 and an old ms 046. She still runs like a champ


----------



## Flint Mitch (Aug 28, 2016)

Makita 6421(slightly more used now), and a Stihl 028 Super!!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 29, 2016)

My usual arsenal on the truck:

MS192T/16" for limbing/brushin
MS310/16" skiptooth for bucking stuff up to about 18"
MS361/20",25",28" for bucking the bigger stuff.

For he big trees I add:

MS441MAGNUM 32" for fellign/bucking the huge ones. Aslso wears one of the 16/20/25/28" as needed.

Today I was working on cleaning up/bucking the butt log on huge old willow, at least 40" DBH. I used all 4 saws. Tomorrow it is clean saw/sharp chain day.

I am gradually chainging to all skip tooth chains as I replace the old ones. The 441/20" skip tooth is one awsome noodling rig!


----------



## stihlman27 (Aug 29, 2016)

Git my ms 290 ported and muffler mod running a 20 inch bar that's mostly my go to saw for everything but I have a ms391 with a 25 inch bar running a skip chain for the bigger stuff. Lately I've been using my 391 for mostly everything though. Both saws are great though wouldn't trade them for nothing.


----------



## CR888 (Aug 29, 2016)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the all time great firewood grand master cutty cutty king Timberwolf 590. Its awesomeness is unsurpassed.


----------



## mikey517 (Aug 29, 2016)

Husq 353 & 365 X-torq.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 29, 2016)

Oleo Mac 962 = Efco 162
Hitachi CS40EM = Zenoah 5200
Hitachi CS40EK = Tanaka 3801
Oleo Mac G260 = Zenoah 2500

7


----------



## row.man (Aug 29, 2016)

CR888 said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned the all time great firewood grand master cutty cutty king Timberwolf 590. Its awesomeness is unsurpassed.


That's my main saw, the 490 is for limbing mostly, mentioned one page back.
Echo may not be the greatest, but I find my saws have the greatest bang for the buck in my price range


----------



## babybart (Aug 29, 2016)

Echo cs520 with an 18" bar and a 371xp with a 24" bar, oh and the ported 394xp for ***** and giggles as well as milling wearing a 32" or 42" bar.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 29, 2016)

MS 460 and 036 pro, same ones used for several years now. sometimes an MS 250 when it runs.


----------



## blades (Aug 29, 2016)

I get logs from a tree service that are mostly way beyond the size most would want to tackle. It's common for me to have 36" dia and larger pieces laying about hence the larger saws. Stock pile at present contains Elm at 40"+dia inches and some small red Oak at 24"+ . I would normally have more but I am out of stacking room at present.


----------



## trukn2004 (Aug 29, 2016)

Husky 455 Rancher





This is when it was new. Bar is now pretty smudged, but it hasnt failed me yet. I have been toying with a second saw, and i think the 465 AT Rancher is going to be the next one. I would honestly love a 562, but cost and for what i do it is quite overkill. The rancher series has all the grunt i seem to need for now.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks (Aug 29, 2016)

Jonsered 2188 for anything bigger.
Domar PS5100 for the smaller stuff (12" and under usually).

In reality, I'll pick one up and run it till it needs fuel or the chain touched up, then switch, and keep going till that one needs a break too. I usually need a break by then too, and there's enough to fill the truck anyway.


----------



## lknchoppers (Aug 29, 2016)

Right now I'm Down To one, an MS260 w/18" Bar but I'm looking at an MS361 w/20" bar.


----------



## ash man (Aug 29, 2016)

Muffler modded 550 with 16" bar and ported 2260 running a 20" bar are the two that get the most use. 7900 with 24 or 28" bar comes for the ride If I know a bigger than usual tree will be cut. The ported 394 with 3' bar only gets used when bigger than normal trees are being cut. 394 with 3' bar is alot for the his old fart to lug @


----------



## ArthurB (Aug 29, 2016)

Similar discussion to one of the other recent threads ...

But IMO, a low-mid 70cc saw covers every conceivable base as far as firewood cutting is concerned

eg Husky 372XP or 576XP

Not too heavy for smaller stuff - plenty of grunt for sectioning (bucking) even large hardwood trunks

Climbing work and milling will need specialist saws, but unless you're doing one of those (or you're a professional arborist) I can't see a need for more than one saw if that saw has the capabilities of a 372XP or 576XP

All I've used for years now, for both farmwork and firewood


----------



## ash man (Aug 29, 2016)

I love the speed and weight of my 550 for anything under 12". I couldn't imagine even lugging around the 2260 for little limbs.


----------



## allstihl (Aug 29, 2016)

038 044


----------



## windthrown (Aug 29, 2016)

lknchoppers said:


> Right now I'm Down To one, an MS260 w/18" Bar but I'm looking at an MS361 w/20" bar.



Ah, you will like that 2 saw plan....


----------



## president (Aug 29, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> The 61 is a great saw. I fixed up a parts saw 2 years ago and gave it to my sister's husband for Christmas. He was so excited to use he about carved the turkey with it gaha!


T1 on the 61s


----------



## svk (Aug 29, 2016)

All of the responses have been great. Confirms what I thought.


----------



## rburg (Aug 29, 2016)

The last wood cutting job I did I was able to use my 346, 562, 2171, and 365 xt.


----------



## Stew7 (Aug 29, 2016)

MS241c for 75% of the cutting and an MS460 for the bigger stuff.

Before I joined here, all I ever needed was an MS290. Could probably still get away with that but...


----------



## spydahead (Aug 29, 2016)

Husky 55, 372xpw, and if I get lucky and get a big fat oak 288xp


----------



## JeffHK454 (Aug 29, 2016)

svk said:


> All of the responses have been great. Confirms what I thought.


 
You'll get all kinds of different ideas of what's optimal..a guy cutting on his own property can take a leisurely pace to his work and can hack at a big tree with a small or middle sized saw till the cows come home and it's no big deal.

I'm a scrounge so most of the time I get one shot at getting the wood out..if I run out of time or energy messing with too small a saw theres a good chance that wood will be gone before I get back the next day. You can never have too big a saw only too small!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 29, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Do you have some type of bracket to hold the saw on the skid steer? I'd love to see pics if you do, I've been trying to come up with something.


I made a wooden slide in scabbord and bolted it above the engine ,saw just slides in and out and has never came out .
Can kind of see it here .


edit add image of more views


----------



## JeffHK454 (Aug 29, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> I made a wooden slide in scabbord and bolted it above the engine ,saw just slides in and out and has never came out .
> Can kind of see it here .View attachment 522357


And the full wrap doubles as a cable hanger!


----------



## cuinrearview (Aug 29, 2016)

svk said:


> All of the responses have been great. Confirms what I thought.


Interested to know, what were your thoughts pre-post OP? Interested to know where you were coming from and what you were hoping to deduce.


----------



## svk (Aug 29, 2016)

cuinrearview said:


> Interested to know, what were your thoughts pre-post OP? Interested to know where you were coming from and what you were hoping to deduce.


That the majority of firewood is cut by mid range saws. Not big cube/high end saws or box store cheapies. Look at the overwhelming number of 2 and 3 series Stihls and 3 series Huskys. Without a doubt the collective posters in here so far knock down over a thousand cords a wood a year.


----------



## stihlguy (Aug 29, 2016)

024 Super for trim work, Ms 362 C-M for smaller firewood, 044 + MS460 for when I'm feeling tough, 066 for falling the "BIG" ones. I'm addicted!!!


----------



## ArthurB (Aug 29, 2016)

svk said:


> That the majority of firewood is cut by mid range saws. Not big cube/high end saws or box store cheapies. Look at the overwhelming number of 2 and 3 series Stihls and 3 series Huskys. Without a doubt the collective posters in here so far knock down over a thousand cords a wood a year.



Most people contributing here are at least in part, chainsaw enthusiasts - so they're more likely to have multiple saws - and specialist large and small saws - if you asked the same question of a broader group, suspect you'd find that the overwhelming majority used a single mid-sized saw for firewood


----------



## cuinrearview (Aug 29, 2016)

svk said:


> That the majority of firewood is cut by mid range saws. Not big cube/high end saws or box store cheapies. Look at the overwhelming number of 2 and 3 series Stihls and 3 series Huskys. Without a doubt the collective posters in here so far knock down over a thousand cords a wood a year.


What I figured. You seem like a straight up guy but you always wonder on the web. It seems silly to me to have the saws that I have for the ~four cord a year I burn but I'm building a three year supply and the saws are so damn easy to work on. Now that I feel like I can fix any of them if I want I want to try them all. Well, at least a few of them.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 30, 2016)

JeffHK454 said:


> You can never have too big a saw only too small!



I can't agree. Go lug around a big saw in the woods all day. I got rid of my 660 for that reason. Logged all day using it vs my 460 and a 360 for limbing. Felling wasn't to bad but walking around in brush and lifting it all around limbing how cow! By dinner I was beat, my arms burning and shakin. We called it quits for supper and I could barely lift the saw anymore. Was all I could do to load up in the truck. I get a bit sore with the 460 after a good hard day of work, but nothing like that!

The next morning I about had to use a stick to reach around to do paperwork while dropping the Obama's off, had to lay down to button up my pants, my arms were spaghetti as well as my back.


----------



## axeandwedge (Aug 30, 2016)

The Great thing about all these posts on this topic is that nobody is claiming one brand to be better than another rather a personal preference and what works best for each individual..

I have contracted CAD in a bad way about 2 years ago I had a 395xp and a 088 Magnum I used these for milling and firewood,
I now have amassed over 280 saws plus carcasses,my favourite all-rounder is the 562 xp.


Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 30, 2016)

My 346xp does everything I ask it to do and then some. 15 cord a year and it wants more. I can't imagine ever being without one.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Aug 30, 2016)

2052,2171,2094 (which I need to find parts for.)


----------



## Jere39 (Aug 30, 2016)

Great Thread SVK, kind of wish you had asked for pictures. I love to see what other folks are using, and where they are using them.

I own a couple saws. My go to Dolmar 510 has cut the most firewood for me, but as the trees kept getting bigger, I purchased a Dolmar 6100.







This Summer I bought a Dolmar 421 which I've done some trimming with, but no serious log cutting yet. I have visions of retiring the 510, maybe someone will make an offer I can't refuse, and I'll stick with the Dolmar 421 and 6100 as a kind of big and little brother (ok, I know many of you have much bigger saw brothers than I need).


----------



## svk (Aug 30, 2016)

Pictures are good!

I recently bought another L65 that is en route and have plans to buy a 266 with 272 top end shortly to complement my fleet. However I'll still probably keep the same 4 saws in the starting lineup.


----------



## rburg (Aug 30, 2016)

Last job I did


----------



## olyman (Aug 30, 2016)

7sleeper said:


> Oleo Mac 962 = Efco 162
> Hitachi CS40EM = Zenoah 5200
> Hitachi CS40EK = Tanaka 3801
> Oleo Mac G260 = Zenoah 2500
> ...


oh yeah!!!


----------



## olyman (Aug 30, 2016)

blades said:


> I get logs from a tree service that are mostly way beyond the size most would want to tackle. It's common for me to have 36" dia and larger pieces laying about hence the larger saws. Stock pile at present contains Elm at 40"+dia inches and some small red Oak at 24"+ . I would normally have more but I am out of stacking room at present.


same here. i get the big stuff, no one wants,,my gorilla splitter don't care...........


----------



## olyman (Aug 30, 2016)

trukn2004 said:


> Husky 455 Rancher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OVERKILL. is wayyy underated...............


----------



## olyman (Aug 30, 2016)

cuinrearview said:


> What I figured. You seem like a straight up guy but you always wonder on the web. It seems silly to me to have the saws that I have for the ~four cord a year I burn but I'm building a three year supply and the saws are so damn easy to work on. Now that I feel like I can fix any of them if I want I want to try them all. Well, at least a few of them.


A FEW!!!!! muwhahahhahahahaahaaa.. cads already got yah,,and it only gets worse..................


----------



## chucker (Aug 30, 2016)

Jere39 said:


> Great Thread SVK, kind of wish you had asked for pictures. I love to see what other folks are using, and where they are using them.
> 
> I own a couple saws. My go to Dolmar 510 has cut the most firewood for me, but as the trees kept getting bigger, I purchased a Dolmar 6100.
> 
> ...


! it wont be long and you will advance to the 7000 models ( I BELIEVE IT'S THE 7900) ...... lol


----------



## olyman (Aug 30, 2016)

sawwwsssssssss.................hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....started with a 254 oly only.....then bought a pos 009 stihl..that I nearly lit afire before I traded it in.......3 factory carb changes..............traded for a skil antivibe saw. think 2615?? wish id never got rid of it,,but the first hag kept me broke........then traded the 254 for a 264,,more grunt....then joined AS,,and its been downhill since.now up to 36 saws,,with the 3120 i had to rebuild,,getting occasional duty. as soon as get to big enough tree,,the 920 svk picked up and delivered to me,,is going to get a workout..also have 970, 181,980, 981, 264 3 234's. 240.3 945's, 1 950, various 942,945,952's oly's......yup,,a few and a 395xpeeeeee, and a large stihl in the basement...


----------



## ash man (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Iaff113 (Aug 30, 2016)

330 and xl2 do ok for me. Not doing anything to crazy with them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 30, 2016)

Homelite 1050 for the bigger stuff, any Homelite that's lighter if I get tired, and if I get really tired I can use the Stihl 660. But, I don't like to get the new saw dirty, Joe.


----------



## Big_6 (Aug 30, 2016)

044 MMWS dpm: when the work gotta get done quick like!,
038m lightly ported triple port muff,
huskvarna 235x torq 
muff diqued with...


----------



## Vtrombly (Aug 30, 2016)

Mine is this the dreaded husqvarna 288[emoji123]


----------



## rburg (Aug 30, 2016)

I was able to use all my saws in making firewood from this tree. Almost all of the rounds were noodled into firewood size.


----------



## muddstopper (Aug 30, 2016)

You noodle those little rounds????


----------



## Full Chisel (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm a believer of the 50/70cc combo but here lately I have been running a 346 and 390xp. That 390 really hauls the mail in bigger rounds! The 346 was freshly rebuilt earlier this summer and has about 10-15 tanks through it so far. Very pleased with how that one runs!




Some of the damage as of late. A nice load of pin oak and hickory. Been pretty busy lately, have cut 6 truck loads in the past month...


----------



## bigbadbob (Aug 30, 2016)

These,, and they take turns,,,
BBB


----------



## Logger nate (Aug 31, 2016)

Never used to think about a smaller saw for firewood, the 064 is what I had for work so that's what I used for firewood, has been great having the husky 51 this year for limbing and smaller stuff though.


----------



## Zeus103363 (Aug 31, 2016)

Very good thread! something interesting to me also is there isnt much mention of echo. I have seen very few listed. With midrange saws so popular and the 600p series at a very good price point i figured there would be more of them around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axeandwedge (Aug 31, 2016)

What a waste.


----------



## olyman (Aug 31, 2016)

bigbadbob said:


> These,, and they take turns,,,
> BBB
> View attachment 522594


winch from where,, and how many bills?????????????


----------



## bigbadbob (Aug 31, 2016)

olyman said:


> winch from where,, and how many bills?????????????


Lewis winch used for 1 hour,, the Dolmar 7900 was on it (saw was never used in wood) not far from me,,$900 Canadian
Couldnt turn that down!!
BBB


----------



## Zeus103363 (Aug 31, 2016)

since yall are breakin out the pictures i had to throw one up of my cad...i mean saws. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman (Aug 31, 2016)

bigbadbob said:


> Lewis winch used for 1 hour,, the Dolmar 7900 was on it (saw was never used in wood) not far from me,,$900 Canadian
> Couldnt turn that down!!
> BBB


hmmmm. didn't think they were still made....


----------



## Yoopermike (Aug 31, 2016)

olyman said:


> hmmmm. didn't think they were still made....


 Can buy them right off baileys website 
http://www.baileysonline.com/Tools-...ch/Winches/Lewis-Chainsaw-Winch-Model-400.axd


----------



## olyman (Aug 31, 2016)

Yoopermike said:


> Can buy them right off baileys website
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Tools-...ch/Winches/Lewis-Chainsaw-Winch-Model-400.axd


mine is the older style. cog belt drive....


----------



## Vtrombly (Aug 31, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> Never used to think about a smaller saw for firewood, the 064 is what I had for work so that's what I used for firewood, has been great having the husky 51 this year for limbing and smaller stuff though.


Yeah those light saws are great for small stuff I have a husky 137 for the light operations saves allot of energy from lugging the big ones around.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Armbru84 (Aug 31, 2016)

I use a 066, 291, and 200t combo. I always have those three in my truck.


----------



## rburg (Aug 31, 2016)

Most of my saws


----------



## rburg (Aug 31, 2016)

The rest of my saws.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yoopermike said:


> My go to saws are Dolmar 6400 & 6100 for the big stuff, Dolly 5100/ Husky 350 for the medium stuff, and a dolly 421 for the little stuff. its very seldom I fire up the 6400. Id say the husky 350/dolly 5100 gets about 95% of my fire wood duties. Although lately the 421 has been my go to saw. I know there are guys out there that use the bigger saws all day long to buck up fire wood. Id rather use the smaller saws and not be burnt out as much at the end of the day.


You can take the 5100 off the list for a bit can't you lol.


----------



## Yoopermike (Sep 1, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> You can take the 5100 off the list for a bit can't you lol.



You just like rubbing salt in an freshly opened wound  I shall find another, somewhere!


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 1, 2016)

svk said:


> All of the responses have been great. Confirms what I thought.


You've seen a lot of what I use svk.

I usually have these in the truck ready to cut. 
ms200 rear handle 14"
2145 with ported 346 cylinder 16", 044 ported 20", and either another 50cc saw or another 70cc saw 24-25" depending on what I will be cutting that day.
If I know there is big stuff I will bring the 660 36" as well. 
Lately I have been really liking the 555 18", to the point of sending the 361 down the road soon, besides it's orange and it sounds great when it 4-strokes.


JeffHK454 said:


> You'll get all kinds of different ideas of what's optimal..a guy cutting on his own property can take a leisurely pace to his work and can hack at a big tree with a small or middle sized saw till the cows come home and it's no big deal.
> 
> I'm a scrounge so most of the time I get one shot at getting the wood out..if I run out of time or energy messing with too small a saw theres a good chance that wood will be gone before I get back the next day. You can never have too big a saw only too small!


Same here Jeff, scrounger of everything .
I try to have my saws ready to go so as soon as I get out to where I'm cutting it's go time. I will fill them up sometimes depending on if I'm cutting 2 loads of rounds or just one. Once we get the time change up here I get a small window of daylight to cut in and I try to cut everything quick as possible.


olyman said:


> OVERKILL. is wayyy underated...............


I can agree on that except when it isn't, then I love my 50cc and 40 cc saws LOL.


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 1, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> You've seen a lot of what I use svk.
> 
> I usually have these in the truck ready to cut.
> ms200 rear handle 14"
> ...


Very good observations... My go to lately has been the poulan countervibe and my husky 65l [emoji123] Got that vintage low end torque.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yoopermike said:


> You just like rubbing salt in an freshly opened wound  I shall find another, somewhere!


Watch it Mike, I resemble that remark.
I figured you would be used salt after all your winters up there .
Call that guy and offer him 25 less and I will grab it up tomorrow when I go by to pick up my new to me 2165 .


----------



## Yoopermike (Sep 1, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Watch it Mike, I resemble that remark.
> I figured you would be used salt after all your winters up there .
> Call that guy and offer him 25 less and I will grab it up tomorrow when I go by to pick up my new to me 2165 .



Tell ya what. If you want, go and take a look at it and if you think its worth it, talk him down the $25 and I will pay asking price. figure the $25 as a "finders fee" and let me know what shipping will be.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> Very good observations... My go to lately has been the poulan countervibe and my husky 65l [emoji123] Got that vintage low end torque.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks.
I bet when you break out the 288 the dead 8-10" dead ash just jumps in the back of your truck like in the picture lol.
Mine just likes to lay around on a towel .


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yoopermike said:


> Tell ya what. If you want, go and take a look at it and if you think its worth it, talk him down the $25 and I will pay asking price. figure the $25 as a "finders fee" and let me know what shipping will be.


Will do, that would be the negotiators fee lol .
I'll see if he will be around tomorrow when we go through there.


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 1, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> I bet when you break out the 288 the dead 8-10" dead ash just jumps in the back of your truck like in the picture lol.
> Mine just likes to lay around on a towel .


She's not a high rever like the 372 but that small stuff it just eats it up. She really shines in the big stuff with that 7th mount spring on the front it really dampens the vibrations big time.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> She's not a high rever like the 372 but that small stuff it just eats it up. She really shines in the big stuff with that 7th mount spring on the front it really dampens the vibrations big time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I bet. 
In all honesty I've never ran one lol.


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 1, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> I bet.
> In all honesty I've never ran one lol.


They are hard to come by loggers especially snap them up. Ive had more than I can count try to buy it of of me. If you ever run across one be sure to pick it up they sure don't disappoint. Runs damn close to a 660 with less displacement too. Just built like a tank. If you see any craigslist postings for wood out my way be sure to throw me a shout. Im itchy to get the saws running[emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 1, 2016)

I only have 2 saws and use the 290 about 2/3s of the time.


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 1, 2016)

olyman said:


> winch from where,, and how many bills?????????????


Here ya go,, a little over $500 USD.http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/Lewis-Chainsaw-powered-Winch_28113096



BBB


----------



## LAH (Sep 1, 2016)

034 Stihl


----------



## svk (Sep 1, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> husky 65l [emoji123] Got that vintage low end torque.


Yeah baby. My new 65 arrives on Tuesday which conveniently is also my birthday.


----------



## svk (Sep 1, 2016)

Two saws that really intrigue me are the 288 and 064. It's funny because the 064's I see for sale do not command anywhere near the sometimes borderline ridiculous prices I see 066/660 and 044/440/046/460's selling for yet they are a very strong saw and respond extremely well to mods.


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Yeah baby. My new 65 arrives on Tuesday which conveniently is also my birthday.


That's awesome I have two in service they are great looking saws







They definitely have that vintage look with the big muffler and the gas caps.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Sep 1, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> That's awesome I have two in service they are great looking saws
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the unique, deep idle too.

I was collecting parts to turn my original 65 into a 77. Just recently got rid of them too. Darnit.


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 1, 2016)

svk said:


> I love the unique, deep idle too.


Yeah the 288 has the most distinct idle out of all the huskys imho that slow tac tac tac seperation is something I wish they would bring back in future models.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 1, 2016)

svk said:


> I love the unique, deep idle too.
> 
> I was collecting parts to turn my original 65 into a 77. Just recently got rid of them too. Darnit.


Yeah the 77s are pure power my one 65 has the 77 carb cover...odd but the 77 had the spark plug protruding through the rear carb cover...Not to mention a complete 77 is hard to find.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Sep 1, 2016)

I've seen one for sale sorta locally (hour or so drive each way) and know two AS'ers who have them. That's all I've ever seen.


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 1, 2016)

svk said:


> I've seen one for sale sorta locally (hour or so drive each way) and know two AS'ers who have them. That's all I've ever seen.


Doesn't surprise me. There must have been very few 77 cylinders made... Being that is very easy to convert since the cases are the same.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Two saws that really intrigue me are the 288 and 064. It's funny because the 064's I see for sale do not command anywhere near the sometimes borderline ridiculous prices I see 066/660 and 044/440/046/460's selling for yet they are a very strong saw and respond extremely well to mods.


I would agree on the 064's Steve. You do want the later version with the newer ignition though and not the older ones. The 64 is much lighter and has great power for the weight according to the guys (I've never run one of them either). The guys say the 288 will outrun many saws even with higher power specs, and once again this is not from my personal experience just listening/reading. 
I have seen pretty resonable prices on the ms660, although not many I can resell at much of a profit.


Vtrombly said:


> They are hard to come by loggers especially snap them up. Ive had more than I can count try to buy it of of me. If you ever run across one be sure to pick it up they sure don't disappoint. Runs damn close to a 660 with less displacement too. Just built like a tank. If you see any craigslist postings for wood out my way be sure to throw me a shout. Im itchy to get the saws running[emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



I would like to get one that's not as nice as this someday lol.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 1, 2016)

MontanaResident said:


> I only have 2 saws and use the 290 about 2/3s of the time.


Hi MR.
I bought a very nice 290 from a guy who had just moved from out that way back to Mi.
He gave me a heck of a deal and included a bunch of goodies with it.
What is your other saw.


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 1, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> I would agree on the 064's Steve. You do want the later version with the newer ignition though and not the older ones. The 64 is much lighter and has great power for the weight according to the guys (I've never run one of them either). The guys say the 288 will outrun many saws even with higher power specs, and once again this is not from my personal experience just listening/reading.
> I have seen pretty resonable prices on the ms660, although not many I can resell at much of a profit.
> 
> 
> I would like to get one that's not as nice as this someday lol. View attachment 522942









That one looks pristine also...I was lucky to come across one that was in near perfect shape.. Most the ones you see have been beat by loggers and the clutch cover all busted up.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> That one looks pristine also...I was lucky to come across one that was in near perfect shape.. Most the ones you see have been beat by loggers and the clutch cover all busted up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yes, it's pretty clean, never been fired .


----------



## svk (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm mulling a 266/272 hybrid of that era. Never owned a 70 CC series saw yet. Did see a 576 that ripped pretty good at the saw races recently.


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 1, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Yes, it's pretty clean, never been fired .View attachment 522946


Wow that's one for the books there that's a collector right there for certain.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 1, 2016)

svk said:


> I'm mulling a 266/272 hybrid of that era. Never owned a 70 CC series saw yet. Did see a 576 that ripped pretty good at the saw races recently.


The 266 was a great firewood cutter no doubt all around saw.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Sep 1, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> The 266 was a great firewood cutter no doubt all around saw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Never ran one in person but hear they were pretty stout. Should pull nice with that bigger jug too.


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Never ran one in person but hear they were pretty stout. Should pull nice with that bigger jug too.


Yeah allot of guys end up putting a snowmobile pull start on them from lack of a decomp.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> Wow that's one for the books there that's a collector right there for certain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. If someone doesn't buy it I just might become a collector LOL.


svk said:


> I'm mulling a 266/272 hybrid of that era. Never owned a 70 CC series saw yet. Did see a 576 that ripped pretty good at the saw races recently.


I know where there is a nice looking 268, that would cover it.
I just sold my 441c-m and my MS460 so I was down to the 044 for a 70cc saw, but that changed today with getting the 2165. I'm ready to run that bad boy, the 70 cc saws are pretty fun to run, not to heavy and lots of speed. 
Good night gents.


----------



## axeandwedge (Sep 2, 2016)

This one is a bit heavy but man it sure will cut.


----------



## Ranchers-son (Sep 2, 2016)

620p 20" 3/8 chisele, 08s 17" .404 simi chisel , 041 farm boss 20" 3/8 currently needs a crank seal


----------



## jasper nl (Sep 3, 2016)

Husqy 353 ore180 stihl depending on the kind of wood


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 3, 2016)

jasper nl said:


> Husqy 353 ore180 stihl depending on the kind of wood


Welcome to AS jasper.
The 353 is a great saw. I've had many thru the yrs and they do a very good job. Everyone loves the 346, which I think is a great saw for a multi saw plan, but the 353 is better suited for a firewood saw I believe.


----------



## jasper nl (Sep 3, 2016)

[QUOTproblem"chipper1, poweight 5973419, member: 126071"]Welcome to AS jasper.
The 353 is a great saw. I've had many thru the yrs and they do a very good job. Everyone loves the 346, which I think is a great saw for a multi saw plan, but the 353 is better suited for a firewood saw I[/QUOTE]


chipper1 said:


> Welcome to AS jasper.
> The 353 is a great saw. I've had many thru the yrs and they do a very good job. Everyone loves the 346, which I think is a great saw for a multi saw plan, but the 353 is better suited for a firewood saw I believe.


Only problem I have with the 353 is its leaking chain oil wenn I don't use it for a longer time


----------



## axeandwedge (Sep 3, 2016)

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## axeandwedge (Sep 3, 2016)

axeandwedge said:


> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


Sp125,8800,10/10 800,850 Homelite 750,550 
I like using these when I've got a big log and need raw power and torque.
Oh and the 10 10 always comes along for a ride and likes to hang out with the big boys.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 3, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

Only problem I have with the 353 is its leaking chain oil when I don't use it for a longer time[/QUOTE]
Maybe you should just sell it to me lol.
I'm only kidding .

How long are you talking about and does it drain the whole oil reservoir. 

You may want to run thicker oil.

Loosen the reservoir cap to relieve any pressure that has built up from heat.

Make sure you clean under the clutch cover after using it or when you know you will be storing it for an extended time. 
I try not to rev my saws to much when I'm done cutting as it just gets more oil on the bar and chain that will run off. I will spray them off with brake parts cleaner to get as much of the oil off the bar before putting them away. Care must be taken to keep the brake parts cleaner off the saw thoughand only on the B&C as it could fade or strip the paint.
Hope this helps.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 3, 2016)

axeandwedge said:


> Sp125,8800,10/10 800,850 Homelite 750,550
> I like using these when I've got a big log and need raw power and torque.
> Oh and the 10 10 always comes along for a ride and likes to hang out with the big boys.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


Nice A&W.
Are all those yours .


----------



## jasper nl (Sep 3, 2016)

Only problem I have with the 353 is its leaking chain oil when I don't use it for a longer time[/QUOTE]
Maybe you should just sell it to me lol.
I'm only kidding .

How long are you talking about and does it drain the whole oil reservoir.

You may want to run thicker oil.

Loosen the reservoir cap to relieve any pressure that has built up from heat.

Make sure you clean under the clutch cover after using it or when you know you will be storing it for an extended time.
I try not to rev my saws to much when I'm done cutting as it just gets more oil on the bar and chain that will run off. I will spray them off with brake parts cleaner to get as much of the oil off the bar before putting them away. Care must be taken to keep the brake parts cleaner off the saw thoughand only on the B&C as it could fade or strip the paint.
Hope this helps.[/QUOTE]


chipper1 said:


> Nice A&W.
> Are all those yours .


Ok thanks I clean them every time after work last year a new oil pump fitted


----------



## axeandwedge (Sep 3, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Nice A&W.
> Are all those yours .


Yes mate they are all mine,I have around 300 saws in total probably half of them are running,

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper nl (Sep 3, 2016)

jasper nl said:


> Only problem I have with the 353 is its leaking chain oil when I don't use it for a longer time


Maybe you should just sell it to me lol.
I'm only kidding .

How long are you talking about and does it drain the whole oil reservoir.

You may want to run thicker oil.

Loosen the reservoir cap to relieve any pressure that has built up from heat.

Make sure you clean under the clutch cover after using it or when you know you will be storing it for an extended time.
I try not to rev my saws to much when I'm done cutting as it just gets more oil on the bar and chain that will run off. I will spray them off with brake parts cleaner to get as much of the oil off the bar before putting them away. Care must be taken to keep the brake parts cleaner off the saw thoughand only on the B&C as it could fade or strip the paint.
Hope this helps.[/QUOTE]

Ok thanks I clean them every time after work last year a new oil pump fitted[/QUOTE]


jasper nl said:


> Only problem I have with the 353 is its leaking chain oil when I don't use it for a longer time


Maybe you should just sell it to me lol.
I'm only kidding .

How long are you talking about and does it drain the whole oil reservoir.

You may want to run thicker oil.

Loosen the reservoir cap to relieve any pressure that has built up from heat.

Make sure you clean under the clutch cover after using it or when you know you will be storing it for an extended time.
I try not to rev my saws to much when I'm done cutting as it just gets more oil on the bar and chain that will run off. I will spray them off with brake parts cleaner to get as much of the oil off the bar before putting them away. Care must be taken to keep the brake parts cleaner off the saw thoughand only on the B&C as it could fade or strip the paint.
Hope this helps.[/QUOTE]

Ok thanks I clean them every time after work last year a new oil pump fitted[/QUOTE]
Its 6 am here changing shifts In a paper mill in Holland


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 3, 2016)

axeandwedge said:


> Yes mate they are all mine,I have around 300 saws in total probably half of them are running,
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


That's funny, probably half, bet it's hard to keep track. 
Do you have racks for the ones that run and racks for the ones that don't.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 4, 2016)

jasper nl said:


> Its 6 am here changing shifts In a paper mill in Holland



That's cool, I'm only 45 minutes from holland, but it's 12:04am here LOL.


----------



## jasper nl (Sep 4, 2016)

[QUin TE="chipper1, post: 5973487, member: 126071"]That's cool, I'm only 45 minutes from holland, but it's 12:04am here LOL.[/QUOTE]
Im now 2 km from Holland but did you ever worked with a ps 50


----------



## axeandwedge (Sep 4, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> That's funny, probably half, bet it's hard to keep track.
> Do you have racks for the ones that run and racks for the ones that don't.


Yeah building shelves and racks all the time,
A lot of my saws have names after the chaps I bought them off.
I do have records on the PC just in case the grey matter starts failing.















Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 4, 2016)

jasper nl said:


> [QUin TE="chipper1, post: 5973487, member: 126071"]That's cool, I'm only 45 minutes from holland, but it's 12:04am here LOL.


Im now 2 km from Holland but did you ever worked with a ps 50[/QUOTE]
I don't think so, what is it lol.


----------



## jasper nl (Sep 4, 2016)

Husqvarna ps 50 hydraulic saw


chipper1 said:


> Im now 2 km from Holland but did you ever worked with a ps 50


I don't think so, what is it lol.[/QUOTE]


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 4, 2016)

axeandwedge said:


> Yeah building shelves and racks all the time,
> A lot of my saws have names after the chaps I bought them off.
> I do have records on the PC just in case the grey matter starts failing.
> 
> ...


That's great. 
How did you get into saws.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 4, 2016)

jasper nl said:


> Husqvarna ps 50 hydraulic saw
> 
> I don't think so, what is it lol.


[/QUOTE]
Never heard of it.
I would like something like that attached to my wood splitter though.


----------



## jasper nl (Sep 4, 2016)

[QUO"chipper1, post: 5973508, member: 126071"][/QUOTE]
Never heard of it.
I would like something like that attached to my wood splitter though.[/QUOTE]
Wont work poole saw goes 7 meters chain is lubrigatet bei hydro oil


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow, that's a long way, i could cut logs on top of my stacks with that lol.
Goodnight, gotta get a bit of rest now.


----------



## axeandwedge (Sep 4, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> That's great.
> How did you get into saws.


I grew up on a farm and Dad had a sawmill so we always had a use for a chainsaw,
I got myself a Husky 395 xp and a Stihl 088 and went chainsaw milling for a few years and filled up my shed with specialty timbers ,started carving bowls and making tables.
Dust started taking its toll on me so I sold all my timber and machines and now I'm filling the shed up with saws.
When the wife is not looking I shove a few saws in the garden shed lol.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Sep 4, 2016)

echo cs370 14" good light weight limb saw.
echo cs450p 20" my all around favorite. until i get out the 590.
echo cs590 20" & 28" one awesome saw for the money.


----------



## milkman (Sep 4, 2016)

Listed in my signature, highway us60 yard sale coming up, hope I don't see another one I just have to pick up. The only one I'd like to have is a Mac 25 like my dad's first new saw.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 4, 2016)

axeandwedge said:


> I grew up on a farm and Dad had a sawmill so we always had a use for a chainsaw,
> I got myself a Husky 395 xp and a Stihl 088 and went chainsaw milling for a few years and filled up my shed with specialty timbers ,started carving bowls and making tables.
> Dust started taking its toll on me so I sold all my timber and machines and now I'm filling the shed up with saws.
> When the wife is not looking I shove a few saws in the garden shed lol.
> ...


Great story. I love to hear how people get where they are today, some very rich history in all of us.


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 4, 2016)

Only problem I have with the 353 is its leaking chain oil when I don't use it for a longer time[/QUOTE]
Maybe you should just sell it to me lol.
I'm only kidding .

How long are you talking about and does it drain the whole oil reservoir.

You may want to run thicker oil.

Loosen the reservoir cap to relieve any pressure that has built up from heat.

Make sure you clean under the clutch cover after using it or when you know you will be storing it for an extended time.
I try not to rev my saws to much when I'm done cutting as it just gets more oil on the bar and chain that will run off. I will spray them off with brake parts cleaner to get as much of the oil off the bar before putting them away. Care must be taken to keep the brake parts cleaner off the saw thoughand only on the B&C as it could fade or strip the paint.
Hope this helps.[/QUOTE]
Most of my huskies and Jreds leak bar oil they are just marking their spot!!
So I store them on carboard, once the cardboard get saturated I get new stuff.
With the old cardboard I cut into strips as it makes the best fire starter.
BBB


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 4, 2016)

bigbadbob said:


> Only problem I have with the 353 is its leaking chain oil when I don't use it for a longer time


Maybe you should just sell it to me lol.
I'm only kidding .

How long are you talking about and does it drain the whole oil reservoir.

You may want to run thicker oil.

Loosen the reservoir cap to relieve any pressure that has built up from heat.

Make sure you clean under the clutch cover after using it or when you know you will be storing it for an extended time.
I try not to rev my saws to much when I'm done cutting as it just gets more oil on the bar and chain that will run off. I will spray them off with brake parts cleaner to get as much of the oil off the bar before putting them away. Care must be taken to keep the brake parts cleaner off the saw thoughand only on the B&C as it could fade or strip the paint.
Hope this helps.[/QUOTE]
Most of my huskies and Jreds leak bar oil they are just marking their spot!!
So I store them on carboard, once the cardboard get saturated I get new stuff.
With the old cardboard I cut into strips as it makes the best fire starter.
BBB[/QUOTE]
That's funny BBB.
I don't really have that problem with mine, is that a Canadian problem .


----------



## DSW (Sep 4, 2016)

I have around ten saws all of which have cut firewood at some point. My 026 and my Echo CS8000 are what I would call my firewood saws and I could easily get by with just those two for firewood.


----------



## anlrolfe (Sep 4, 2016)

I cut probably 80% with an 026 equipped w/ 18" guide bar and 0.325"
For bigger I've got 039 but would much rather use the little ones, my Echo CS-305 and 018, they chew like a couple of rabid beavers


----------



## Zale (Sep 4, 2016)

460 and Stumpy ported 371


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 4, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Maybe you should just sell it to me lol.
> I'm only kidding .
> 
> How long are you talking about and does it drain the whole oil reservoir.
> ...


Most of my huskies and Jreds leak bar oil they are just marking their spot!!
So I store them on carboard, once the cardboard get saturated I get new stuff.
With the old cardboard I cut into strips as it makes the best fire starter.
BBB[/QUOTE]
That's funny BBB.
I don't really have that problem with mine, is that a Canadian problem .[/QUOTE]
I do the same thing my l 65 leaks like hell after running for a minute.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper nl (Sep 4, 2016)

Vtromblcardboard t: 5974003 said:


> Most of my huskies and Jreds leak bar oil they are just marking their spot!!
> So I store them on carboard, once the cardboard get saturated I get new stuff.
> With the old cardboard I cut into strips as it makes the best fire starter.
> BBB


That's funny BBB.
I don't really have that problem with mine, is that a Canadian problem .[/QUOTE]
I do the same thing my l 65 leaks like hell after running for a minute.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Hm I work on a cardboard factory no problem how many plates do you need


----------



## dancan (Sep 4, 2016)

Firewood saws , birds eye view from the top of the pile 







Ground level


----------



## DSW (Sep 4, 2016)

I've ran a 20 inch bar on my 80cc and cut small stuff with it and I just don't get the hype. It doesn't care whether its 4 inch diameter or 24 it cuts the same. Which is impressive when you're bucking large wood but disappointing when you're cutting the small stuff and could drop 5lbs of weight and pick up some fuel mileage. Im not here to convince anybody to change what works for them. But a one saw do it all plan doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 4, 2016)

DSW said:


> I've ran a 20 inch bar on my 80cc and cut small stuff with it and I just don't get the hype. It doesn't care whether its 4 inch diameter or 24 it cuts the same. Which is impressive when you're bucking large wood but disappointing when you're cutting the small stuff and could drop 5lbs of weight and pick up some fuel mileage. Im not here to convince anybody to change what works for them. But a one saw do it all plan doesn't make sense to me.


I agree with that.


----------



## muddstopper (Sep 5, 2016)

It dont make sense to me to carry three saws to cut up one tree. One to drop, one to trim and one to buck. I aint going to do it. I might carry three saws to the woods, but two of them will stay in the truck.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 5, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> It dont make sense to me to carry three saws to cut up one tree. One to drop, one to trim and one to buck. I aint going to do it. I might carry three saws to the woods, but two of them will stay in the truck.


I feel the same way, You should always have at least 4 lol. 
I do hear you though. 
I have more saws in my suburban than some tree crews have in their trucks .
I like to bring them full and ready to cut then when I get there I can get it done and get out of there as all day cutting doesn't happen for me.
Not sure if I posted this picture in here sorry if I did. This is the last time I went out. I went expecting to cut a huge dead ash or I would not have brought the 660, although it was nice to have for the 4 cuts I made with it. I also had a single layer load of logs on my trailer last week I cut up at the house with the 555 and the 2145.


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 5, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> I feel the same way, You should always have at least 4 lol.
> I do hear you though.
> I have more saws in my suburban than some tree crews have in their trucks .
> I like to bring them full and ready to cut then when I get there I can get it done and get out of there as all day cutting doesn't happen for me.
> ...


I hear you on that I like my saws but I generally like to pick one. If it's a normal size tree ill use a 56cc saw unless it's huge then ill get the 288

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods (Sep 5, 2016)

Trying to bridge the communication gap with my one saw logger friends, I posted this explanation for a three saw plan back in 2014:



rwoods said:


> *Proper Nomenclature *
> 
> Many of us firewooders have a three saw plan because we are not near as hearty as loggers, most of whom stir their coffee with a 32" skip chained 660. I have struggled to find an appropriate name for each the saws so I can speak intelligently with loggers. I once borrowed the term limbing saw and was duly flamed by the loggers. So to be more precise and accurate, I am thinking of using the terms: A.M. saw, P.M. saw and Oh saw. The A.M. saw is of course your big almost logger saw that you use first thing until you can't hold it up any longer. The P.M. saw is the saw you use after the A.M. saw. The Oh saw has a variable last name and is only used when the A.M. and P.M. saw are um - let's just say unavailable. Ron



Pretty much still my plan.

Ron


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 5, 2016)

rwoods said:


> Trying to bridge the communication gap with my one saw logger friends, I posted this explanation for a three saw plan back in 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny Ron.
I'm still trying to wrap my mind around this 3 saw plan thing .


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 5, 2016)

Because you just never know what might happen any given day, or when someone might want to buy a saw lol.
All picture's taken today.
Entryway
Suburban, had to take one out to get the picture lol.
Basement 

Don't worry, there's more.


----------



## DSW (Sep 5, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> It dont make sense to me to carry three saws to cut up one tree. One to drop, one to trim and one to buck. I aint going to do it. I might carry three saws to the woods, but two of them will stay in the truck.



My 026, like most modern 50cc saws is light enough having a limb/trim saw would be redundant. So I fell, limb, and buck with that until I run into bigger wood. 

I don't ever cut one tree. I'll cut 5-10 small trees using just the 026. If I come across something bigger I use the CS8000. I do use both on the same tree from time to time.


----------



## axeandwedge (Sep 6, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Great story. I love to hear how people get where they are today, some very rich history in all of us.



Thanks,You're right lots of good stories and experiences on here and no matter what part of the world ,We all love chainsaws .If all else fails head up the bush or paddock and cut some wood.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## CR888 (Sep 6, 2016)

Loggers use a saw in a production work environment. AS saw enthusiasts like running saws so firewood duty is a good time to play with their favoured toys. This is when tailgates are full side to side with saws. Its not about doing a job its about doing as one pleases.


----------



## muddstopper (Sep 6, 2016)

I do like having three saws in the truck most of the time. You have to have the Uh-Oh saw close by. My go to for most everything saw is one of the 3, 55 huskies and is usually what I carry when firewooding. If I have a big tree to cut, then I carry the 365 with me because of the 24in bar. Most of the time it wears a 20" bar just like the 55's do. I just dont often find a need for anything longer than a 20in bar and anything longer is just a PITA to carry in the brush. Now if I was logging and cutting big timber, I might do things a little different, but 4ft dia trees aint what I go for when cutting firewood.


----------



## jasper nl (Sep 6, 2016)

I can get almost everything with my 40 cm on a 353 witch I like power to wait suits me


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2016)

jasper nl said:


> I can get almost everything with my 40 cm on a 353 witch I like power to wait suits me


Those are one of.my favorites jasper.
Love that size saw, but as @CR888 said I enjoy the others too .


----------



## jasper nl (Sep 6, 2016)

[Qunderstanchipper1, post: 5975977, member: 126071"]Those are one of.my favorites jasper.
Love that size saw, but as @CR888 said I enjoy the others too .[/QUOTE]
I understand that I work with more than only this one manny stihls frend of me stil uses his big contra that's a beast


----------



## svk (Sep 6, 2016)

Added a bucking saw to the fleet today.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2016)

svk said:


> Added a bucking saw to the fleet today.
> 
> View attachment 523882


That's sweet Steve.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2016)

svk how's that 350 coming along, haven't heard anything about it for a while. Did you do a thread on it.


----------



## svk (Sep 7, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> svk how's that 350 coming along, haven't heard anything about it for a while. Did you do a thread on it.


It's at a friends house. He's considering buying it. If he doesn't I'm going to put it together provided the case isn't warped.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 7, 2016)

svk said:


> It's at a friends house. He's considering buying it. If he doesn't I'm going to put it together provided the case isn't warped.


Is that a normal problem on them.
I was not aware of it if it is, never seen itnin a discussion before. How do you check.


----------



## svk (Sep 7, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Is that a normal problem on them.
> I was not aware of it if it is, never seen itnin a discussion before. How do you check.


Im not sure how common of a problem it is but there was a serious gap between case and cylinder. When I kept finding more things wrong with it I offered it to a buddy at a good discount and his buddy was going to look at rebuilding. I haven't heard back if they want it yet.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Sep 7, 2016)

I am guessing here, but why is most every one messing with small saws? I have an assortment of 30cc to 40cc saws, but do not use them very often. Many wood cutters just cut 2 to 4 cords of personal use firewood then they are done for the year. So buying a $1400 to $1800 saw would not be something most folks would consider. When I worked on the Fort Tejon Ranch in Southern Cal the average cutter would go through about 12 cords of Oak a day. I used two saws a 60cc for limbing and a 90cc for limbs larger than 10 inches. When cutting Pine currently use a 60cc for limbs and a 90cc for stuff larger than 12 inches. After an hour of cutting the saws seem to creep along not getting anything done. I am constantly thinking well maybe a supercharger is what is needed. So in many states and Canada where the trees only grow 20 inches or less works just fine? Is my understanding accurate or is there another view. Thanks


----------



## olyman (Sep 7, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> That's funny Ron.
> I'm still trying to wrap my mind around this 3 saw plan thing .


THREE??? there have been times..when I nearly needed a 4 th saw..........don't ask............................


----------



## svk (Sep 7, 2016)

Ted Jenkins said:


> I am guessing here, but why is most every one messing with small saws? I have an assortment of 30cc to 40cc saws, but do not use them very often.


For most people, especially recreational cutters, a 50-55cc is about all they can handle for limbing duties. I use a 50 cc saw for limbing and small bucking. I have done plenty of limbing with my 60 cc saws too but that extra 2-4 lbs is very noticeable after a couple of trees. 

My 30 cc class saws have the primary job of ATV and walking trail maintenance. I would much rather carry a 9 lb 30 cc saw than a 10-11 lb 50 cc saw or 13-15 lb 60 cc saw if I am walking a mile or more and usually only making a couple of cuts per tree.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 7, 2016)

olyman said:


> THREE??? there have been times..when I nearly needed a 4 th saw..........don't ask............................


If you saw.my pictures above you know I most always have at least 3, but many times more.


----------



## CR888 (Sep 7, 2016)

svkpost: 5976146 said:


> Added a bucking saw to the fleet today.
> 
> View attachment 523882


I bet you didn't need to think to hard about that purchase... What a cool saw to have, it looks gently used. I'd have bought it too.


----------



## svk (Sep 7, 2016)

CR888 said:


> I bet you didn't need to think to hard about that purchase... What a cool saw to have, it looks gently used. I'd have bought it too.


There I was minding my own business and helping a new member with a question and he mentioned upgrading to a larger saw. The rest is history lol


----------



## DSW (Sep 9, 2016)

Small saw:







Big saw:


----------



## mtnwkr (Sep 11, 2016)

026 with 20" B/C
036 with 25" B/C
These two saws cover all my needs here in the PNW and they both pull well in the soft woods we have here.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 11, 2016)

Went to another auction sale and picked up some stuff including these 2. 36" bar and chain, now I have 2 of them. The saw looks barely used, would like to know why it has a laser bar on it. I don't like the "easy" start system but it'll work until my 260 is back up and running. I bought a big vise for my work bench because the old one had one of the jaws broken and I was tired of it falling out whenever I opened it. New one of course wasn't the same bolt pattern, about 1/2" off. Darn, bar pic is fuzzy, it's an almost new bar and chain.


----------



## chainsaw2007 (Sep 12, 2016)

I have the MS 361 as well, it is my go to saw.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 12, 2016)

chainsaw2007 said:


> I have the MS 361 as well, it is my go to saw.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Those are great saws chainsaw2007.
I have one too .


----------



## chainsaw2007 (Sep 12, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Those are great saws chainsaw2007.
> I have one too .View attachment 524999


Nice machine, Chipper1! That looks as good a shape as my saw, will post a picture soon. I try and take care of it. The saw runs like a beast and likes wood for dinner. [emoji3] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 12, 2016)

chainsaw2007 said:


> Nice machine, Chipper1! That looks as good a shape as my saw, will post a picture soon. I try and take care of it. The saw runs like a beast and likes wood for dinner. [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




Sometimes I really miss my 361. I bought a really nice one with a full wrap and big dawgs for $400 on Craigslist about 5 years ago. Almost brand new. Coulda scanned the barcode on the front. It sure was a nice saw. But either that one or dad's 036 had to go in order to fund an ms460. So, now I've got the 036, 460, and a 660 on the way. A good friend who never cuts any wood, but buys expensive things because someone told him to has a real nice 026 he bought new. Probably 4 hours on it. When he's ready, he'll pass it to me, and I'll have the 60 series covered. Then I'll have to find and 024, 034, 044, and 064 I suppose...


----------



## chainsaw2007 (Sep 12, 2016)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Sometimes I really miss my 361. I bought a really nice one with a full wrap and big dawgs for $400 on Craigslist about 5 years ago. Almost brand new. Coulda scanned the barcode on the front. It sure was a nice saw. But either that one or dad's 036 had to go in order to fund an ms460. So, now I've got the 036, 460, and a 660 on the way. A good friend who never cuts any wood, but buys expensive things because someone told him to has a real nice 026 he bought new. Probably 4 hours on it. When he's ready, he'll pass it to me, and I'll have the 60 series covered. Then I'll have to find and 024, 034, 044, and 064 I suppose...


I had a 26 Pro loved that saw as well. You have a great collection of saws. I always wonder what it would be like to get a MS 880 and throw a 20" bar and use it for bucking... [emoji16] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey guys new to site. I run a Husky 450 rancher and just bought a Stihl MS391 last month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSUplowboy (Sep 12, 2016)

I've been using an 034 that I bought last year. I used an 025 bought new around 1998 until last year - I'm happy with the bigger saw so far.


----------



## svk (Sep 12, 2016)

txtroop said:


> Hey guys new to site. I run a Husky 450 rancher and just bought a Stihl MS391 last month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the site! If you are a firewood cutter be sure to check out the "Scrounging Firewood" thread


----------



## LonestarStihl (Sep 12, 2016)

svk said:


> Welcome to the site! If you are a firewood cutter be sure to check out the "Scrounging Firewood" thread



Thanks for the heads up! I do cut up some firewood. I bought the 391 because I have been clearing back our family land after the older generation let it get overgrown and I've been knocking out some bigger trees more frequently. I would have loved to go onto the professional line but financially just wasn't feasible. I love reading what y'all have to say and look forward to learning more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSUplowboy (Sep 12, 2016)

txtroop said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I do cut up some firewood. I bought the 391 because I have been clearing back our family land after the older generation let it get overgrown and I've been knocking out some bigger trees more frequently. I would have loved to go onto the professional line but financially just wasn't feasible. I love reading what y'all have to say and look forward to learning more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man I hear ya on the cost. I came close to buying a new 362 but ended up rolling the dice on an older pro saw. I did a lot of reading on here and made some upgrades to my saw based on this site- pretty cool to have all the info from these folks


----------



## LonestarStihl (Sep 12, 2016)

PSUplowboy said:


> Man I hear ya on the cost. I came close to buying a new 362 but ended up rolling the dice on an older pro saw. I did a lot of reading on here and made some upgrades to my saw based on this site- pretty cool to have all the info from these folks



If I had been on here before buying I probably would've done the same but I went in new. Live and learn but I have found a secret obsession for saws now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn man (Sep 13, 2016)

every time i go out to the woods to cut firewood with my buddies i bring 3 saws... My dolmar ps-510, jonsered 2171, and the stihl 661. The dolmar gets used first until either the chain needs to be sharpened or it runs out of fuel. Then i grab the 2171 until it runs out of fuel or the chain needs to be sharpened. Then i haul out the 661 and for the bigger stuff that i wanna get done quickly (and see the looks on my buddies faces). If i had a jonsered 2153 instead of my overweight dolmar i'd use that 90% of the time.


----------



## muddstopper (Sep 13, 2016)

I was cutting firewood before there was a AS or even desktop computers. I still run older model saws. I suspect that if there had been a AS way back then, some of my older stuff might still be running. I think the oldest saw I now own is a 96 model huskey 55. It belonged to my FIL, was abused by a couple of his nephews and sat in my basement, not running for about 20 or so years. This past summer, I pulled it out and replaced the PC with OEM, a carb rebuild, and a new carb partition and it runs like new. My last new saw is a 2005 Husky 55 I have never had to do anything to except for a new fuel line. I picked up another gassed 55 for free and replaced the top end and it runs like new. I have a l65 torn apart still looking for parts, I will put it back together one of these days, and a 365 I bought a few years ago because it was like new and a bargain price. I suspect unless I go into milling lumber, I have all the saws I will ever need, and currrently have more saws than I have ever owned, or needed, even back when I used to actually log timber. Saws will last a long time if taken care of. I can remember the old Homelites, Mccullochs, Pioneers and Sthil brands of saws we used to run back in the late 60's and 70's and I dont miss them one bit. I havent even tried any of the new saws you can buy now, but as long as I can keep what I have running, I dont really see any need to. I will stil grab up any 55's I can find as long as they are cheap and I have two more new oem top ends to fit those saws. And if I run across a blown 395 for cheap, I might pick that one up too. Other wise, I'll run what I have and dont think I will ever wear them out.


----------



## LonestarStihl (Sep 13, 2016)

I found someone selling a ms270c used for $175 that I wouldn't mind adding to my collection. Do y'all mind asking if y'all think this is a fair deal? States it runs great but of course I'd have to see it for myself. Besides the bar being well worn it appears to be in decent shape in the small pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Sep 13, 2016)

Sounds fair to me if the saw is clean, runs, and has good compression.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 13, 2016)

txtroop said:


> I found someone selling a ms270c used for $175 that I wouldn't mind adding to my collection. Do y'all mind asking if y'all think this is a fair deal? States it runs great but of course I'd have to see it for myself. Besides the bar being well worn it appears to be in decent shape in the small pictures.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with svk, fair price, but it may not oil a bar over 16" very well. Also the "c" may mean it has the tool less bar/chain adjuster which many don't prefer, but I have no personal experience with.
I'm going to the "woods"(lol)today with the 2165. But I'm sure others will get ran as well, just not certain which ones yet, time will tell. The neighbors haven't had the pleasure of hearing the ported 044 in a couple weeks so that might be fun .


----------



## chainsaw2007 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Sometimes I really miss my 361. I bought a really nice one with a full wrap and big dawgs for $400 on Craigslist about 5 years ago. Almost brand new. Coulda scanned the barcode on the front. It sure was a nice saw. But either that one or dad's 036 had to go in order to fund an ms460. So, now I've got the 036, 460, and a 660 on the way. A good friend who never cuts any wood, but buys expensive things because someone told him to has a real nice 026 he bought new. Probably 4 hours on it. When he's ready, he'll pass it to me, and I'll have the 60 series covered. Then I'll have to find and 024, 034, 044, and 064 I suppose...
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## chainsaw2007 (Sep 13, 2016)

As promised pictures of my MS 361

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 13, 2016)

I coulda sworn I had a couple better shots of mine from when I listed it for sale. Oh well. Here's one of it shined up and one of my wife about to drop a dead ash near our cabin.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ryan'smilling said:


> View attachment 525279
> View attachment 525280
> 
> 
> I coulda sworn I had a couple better shots of mine from when I listed it for sale. Oh well. Here's one of it shined up and one of my wife about to drop a dead ash near our cabin.


Nice pics Ryan. 
That's great your wife likes to get involved. 
That saw looks tini inside that full wrap, but it's a nice one for sure.


----------



## chainsaw2007 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice dogs on that saw!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 13, 2016)

chainsaw2007 said:


> As promised pictures of my MS 361
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk



Want to sell it?


----------



## benp (Sep 13, 2016)

svk said:


> Welcome to the site! If you are a firewood cutter be sure to check out the "Scrounging Firewood" thread



Bar none the best thread on the entire site.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 13, 2016)

My firewood saws (ashamed to say, all are ported) with builder and bar length:

260 (T Landrum)-16
346 (D Henry)-16
346 (S Kunz)-18
361 (T Landrum)-20
044-12mm (R Evans)-24
460 (B Snelling)-28
660 (R Evans)-36

I would say my 50cc saws do 80-90% of the work (depending on the tree) with the 260 carrying the most weight of that burden. I like to use the smallest saw I can to get the job done. Lately I have been limbing with a stihl 180 i traded for. I like using it in the heat, I have a little more endurance.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 13, 2016)

benp said:


> Bar none the best thread on the entire site.



Really, I guess I need to wade in there. I never go in there because I never take pictures of my scrounge. I don't have a smart phone.


----------



## benp (Sep 13, 2016)

Hinerman said:


> Really, I guess I need to wade in there. I never go in there because I never take pictures of my scrounge. I don't have a smart phone.



Doesn't matter. Scrounge wood...all good. 

The best way to describe it is as a helix. It will blow out to the sides off topic every now and then but goes directly back to original topic of scrounging. 

I find it very interesting to see other guys scores from different parts of the country. It's pretty cool. I think so any ways.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 13, 2016)

benp said:


> Doesn't matter. Scrounge wood...all good.
> 
> The best way to describe it is as a helix. It will blow out to the sides off topic every now and then but goes directly back to original topic of scrounging.
> 
> I find it very interesting to see other guys scores from different parts of the country. It's pretty cool. I think so any ways.



LOL. Wish I had a smart phone, some of my scrounges are nice.


----------



## benp (Sep 13, 2016)

Drag a camera with you and upload pictures. You don't need a smart phone. It's all fun. 

You cannot tease us like that, that's awesome!!!

Except for those of us that are in the middle of predominately popple and pine (and occasional rotted Sugar Maple) that has nicely below sub zero temps for the winter.


----------



## benp (Sep 13, 2016)

Also,

You will also learn in that thread that a mini van packed to to gills with all of the seats out is a more than sufficient scrounging vehicle.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 13, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Nice pics Ryan.
> That's great your wife likes to get involved.
> That saw looks tini inside that full wrap, but it's a nice one for sure.




It was a swell saw. When I miss it I go run my 036 and then I feel a little better. 

My wife is a keeper, that's for sure. That picture is from a couple years ago. I honestly don't know if she's picked up a saw since then. She used to work for the nature conservancy and run saws on a regular basis. I think on this occasion she dropped that ash mostly to remind me that I'm not such hot $hit .


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Sep 13, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> I agree with svk, fair price, but it may not oil a bar over 16" very well. Also the "c" may mean it has the tool less bar/chain adjuster which many don't prefer, but I have no personal experience with.
> I'm going to the "woods"(lol)today with the 2165. But I'm sure others will get ran as well, just not certain which ones yet, time will tell. The neighbors haven't had the pleasure of hearing the ported 044 in a couple weeks so that might be fun .View attachment 525269
> View attachment 525270


Kubota bucket? 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fearofpavement (Sep 13, 2016)

I have a complete line up of Stihl saws. Most of my cutting is done with saws I'm testing after rebuilding them. So much of the time I'm not using the ideal saw, just using one that needs hours on it. I think I'm going to be gradually phasing out of the saw flipping hobby and just get my accumulation down to a sensible dozen saws or so, lol. (I'll have to get rid of about 50 to accomplish that)


----------



## Dolmar1954 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dolmar 421 for anything the 16" bar will handle. Stihl 038 Mag for felling and the bigger stuff.


----------



## LonestarStihl (Sep 14, 2016)

fearofpavement said:


> I have a complete line up of Stihl saws. Most of my cutting is done with saws I'm testing after rebuilding them. So much of the time I'm not using the ideal saw, just using one that needs hours on it. I think I'm going to be gradually phasing out of the saw flipping hobby and just get my accumulation down to a sensible dozen saws or so, lol. (I'll have to get rid of about 50 to accomplish that)



If you need help when I comes time to downsize let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v8titan (Sep 14, 2016)

Using 034 for most firewood work. I have an MS460 for the big rounds.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 14, 2016)

My son took the 260 that blew up on me to his shop today to tear it down to see what it needs. Gave a little pull on the recoil before he turned wrenches and a puff of air blew out the spark plug hole. The darn plug worked its way loose and that's all that is wrong with it. I guess the little pop I heard when I was using it was the plug popping out of the last thread. I only gave it a half pull and noticed no compression, figured it blew a hole in the piston and I set it aside and grabbed another saw.
I wonder what a local saw shop would have done with it? Rebuild or just clean up the thread and have a laugh about it? Anyhow I got that next to new 291C and I ain't letting it go for now.


----------



## chainsaw2007 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hinerman said:


> Want to sell it?


Not at the moment, but if i do i will reach to you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## srb08 (Sep 14, 2016)

cantoo said:


> My son took the 260 that blew up on me to his shop today to tear it down to see what it needs. Gave a little pull on the recoil before he turned wrenches and a puff of air blew out the spark plug hole. The darn plug worked its way loose and that's all that is wrong with it. I guess the little pop I heard when I was using it was the plug popping out of the last thread. I only gave it a half pull and noticed no compression, figured it blew a hole in the piston and I set it aside and grabbed another saw.
> I wonder what a local saw shop would have done with it? Rebuild or just clean up the thread and have a laugh about it? Anyhow I got that next to new 291C and I ain't letting it go for now.


A few years ago, I had a saw, 026P, that wouldn't start. I took it to a dealer, I hadn't dealt with. The following day, I got a call letting me know the saw was only out of gas and ready for pickup, no charge.
Out of curiosity, I ran the saw dry and took it to two other dealers, with instructions to diagnose the problem and call me before making any repairs. One shop was honest and let me know it was out of gas. The other said the saw was shot and offered me $25 trade on a new saw. The shop that tried to take advantage of me was the one I'd dealt with in the past and had bought several pieces of equipment from. When confronted, the owner had no explanation. I haven't been back and bad mouth the guy to anyone who will listen.


----------



## svk (Sep 14, 2016)

srb08 said:


> A few years ago, I had a saw, 026P, that wouldn't start. I took it to a dealer, I hadn't dealt with. The following day, I got a call letting me know the saw was only out of gas and ready for pickup, no charge.
> Out of curiosity, I ran the saw dry and took it to two other dealers, with instructions to diagnose the problem and call me before making any repairs. One shop was honest and let me know it was out of gas. The other said the saw was shot and offered me $25 trade on a new saw. The shop that tried to take advantage of me was the one I'd dealt with in the past and had bought several pieces of equipment from. When confronted, the owner had no explanation. I haven't been back and bad mouth the guy to anyone who will listen.


You sly devil. Love it!


----------



## foeke (Sep 15, 2016)

merc_man said:


> I mostly use my husky 353 and my echo cs520. For bigger stuff the 041 or 038.


+1 for the 353


Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One mini 2 met Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 15, 2016)

cantoo said:


> My son took the 260 that blew up on me to his shop today to tear it down to see what it needs. Gave a little pull on the recoil before he turned wrenches and a puff of air blew out the spark plug hole. The darn plug worked its way loose and that's all that is wrong with it. I guess the little pop I heard when I was using it was the plug popping out of the last thread. I only gave it a half pull and noticed no compression, figured it blew a hole in the piston and I set it aside and grabbed another saw.
> I wonder what a local saw shop would have done with it? Rebuild or just clean up the thread and have a laugh about it? Anyhow I got that next to new 291C and I ain't letting it go for now.



Exact same thing happened to me (with a 260) one week ago today. I thought I toasted it. Described the symptoms (on another forum), and somebody said check to see if the spark plug rattled out. BAM, that was it.


----------



## fearofpavement (Sep 15, 2016)

I had the spark plug pop out of an MS660 once. It was a sickening feeling as I thought I blew it up. Was sure relieved to find the loose plug. Found that on a car engine once as well.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks (Sep 15, 2016)

fearofpavement said:


> I had the spark plug pop out of an MS660 once. It was a sickening feeling as I thought I blew it up. Was sure relieved to find the loose plug. Found that on a car engine once as well.



I changed the plugs in my 2000 Subaru, years ago. I was afraid of over-torquing them, and in doing so, must have gotten cylinder #3 too loose. It ran fine for about 3 hours, but then I pulled across an intersection, the engine started popping, misfiring, and just not running well at all. I thought I had blown it up, till I popped the hood and found the spark plug and wire laying on the inner fender.

Oops...


----------



## al-k (Sep 15, 2016)

My neighbor had a old riding mower and every time he mowed the lawn the plug would blow out. He always found it and would keep going.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Sep 15, 2016)

I must be one unlucky dude..every time I've had a spark plug blow out it's taken all the threads with it!


----------



## olyman (Sep 15, 2016)

fearofpavement said:


> I have a complete line up of Stihl saws. Most of my cutting is done with saws I'm testing after rebuilding them. So much of the time I'm not using the ideal saw, just using one that needs hours on it. I think I'm going to be gradually phasing out of the saw flipping hobby and just get my accumulation down to a sensible dozen saws or so, lol. (I'll have to get rid of about 50 to accomplish that)


sure,,and without proof of selling of saws,,it aint happinin


----------



## fearofpavement (Sep 15, 2016)

olyman said:


> sure,,and without proof of selling of saws,,it aint happinin


doubters gonna doubt...


----------



## cantoo (Sep 15, 2016)

Used the 291C for the 1st time today. Not impressed with it much. Whole saw is just to jiggly and a pain when trimming branches on cedar posts. The bar is loosy goosy when pushing against dead branches, I'm hoping it's just worn rubbers or something. Chain also came loose and fell off 4 times, last time it bent the chain. I like the power but that's about it. I would never buy the Easy adjust or whatever they call it chain tightening system again. Of course I'm not gonna sell it or complain to my wife about it either. The 260 is back and running good. The screws for the handle were all loose too. Maybe if I only had 3 saws I would take the time to fix them instead of just grabbing another one. haha, I made a joke.


----------



## rwoods (Sep 17, 2016)

Firewood season is almost here. Here was my pre-season opener - red oak 40" at 6 1/2 '.

Due to the weight I could only haul tree sections at a time. First load with first , third and sixth sections (in background). Placed towards rear of trailer - easy to dump but tongue was too light for my tastes. Next load was second, fourth and fifth sections. Loaded directly over tandem but too heavy to dump - had to pull top log off with tractor. Rest of tree was cut and given to our Firewood Ministry.




Saws used - 1st three sections: Pro Mac 800 33" bar, full comp 3/8ths RS Stihl & 8 pin. All else: WWS MS 361 20" bar, full comp 3/8ths RS Stihl & 7 pin.




Ron


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Sep 17, 2016)

srb08 said:


> A few years ago, I had a saw, 026P, that wouldn't start. I took it to a dealer, I hadn't dealt with. The following day, I got a call letting me know the saw was only out of gas and ready for pickup, no charge.
> Out of curiosity, I ran the saw dry and took it to two other dealers, with instructions to diagnose the problem and call me before making any repairs. One shop was honest and let me know it was out of gas. The other said the saw was shot and offered me $25 trade on a new saw. The shop that tried to take advantage of me was the one I'd dealt with in the past and had bought several pieces of equipment from. When confronted, the owner had no explanation. I haven't been back and bad mouth the guy to anyone who will listen.


POS

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper nl (Sep 18, 2016)

Take this old one today old ps50 on the farm saving some tractor mirrors


----------



## moondoggie (Sep 19, 2016)

Andyshine77 said:


> There's no better combo than a good 50cc/70cc for firewood cutting IMHO. I prefer the 346 and 7900 myself.
> 
> Anything a 70cc can't handle is really too big to be worth messing with and hauling around. If it's too small I leave it be as well. 60cc saws are still likely my least favorite size saws, too big to be a small saw, too small to be a big saw.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


If you could only have one though a 60cc would be best size IMHO.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 19, 2016)

moondoggie said:


> If you could only have one though a 60cc would be best size IMHO.


Absolutely!!


----------



## svk (Sep 19, 2016)

Just don't ask this group which 60 cc saw that would be lol.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Sep 19, 2016)

Husky 550XP, Dolmar PS7900 and a 009 for around the house.
I know you guys like pic's so here's some from a recent trip to the bush.

Note my business shirt...  Setting fashion trends in the Aussie bush


----------



## JeffHK454 (Sep 19, 2016)

Jeffkrib said:


> Husky 550XP, Dolmar PS7900 and a 009 for around the house.
> I know you guys like pic's so here's some from a recent trip to the bush.
> 
> Note my business shirt...  Setting fashion trends in the Aussie bush
> ...


That wood just looks rock hard! It takes a real man to cut wood in what looks like a pink dress shirt!


----------



## JeffHK454 (Sep 19, 2016)

I've post my saw lineup pic before but here it is again.

I think if I had to pick one saw it would be my 440 ..i'd put up with the weight for the power.


----------



## rwoods (Sep 19, 2016)

Not only do you Aussies get all the good pickup trucks, you also get the neatest trailers. Ron


----------



## Jeffkrib (Sep 19, 2016)

A harsh environment like ours calls for a pink business shirt 

I built that trailer during my last year at high school as an industrial arts project. Got it hot dip Galvanised, its 20 years old and as good as new. Don't even think about buying a painted trailer, Gal is the only way to go, the money is worth it. I think this will last another 50 years as long as its not involved in an accident.


----------



## Dale (Sep 20, 2016)

Picture of yourself spitting woodchips while wearing a Pink Dress Shirt = MAN !


----------



## Dale (Sep 20, 2016)

> Yeah building shelves and racks all the time,
> A lot of my saws have names after the chaps I bought them off



You have established a new level of chainsaw addict. Good Lord !


----------



## Jeffkrib (Sep 21, 2016)

Dale said:


> Picture of yourself spitting woodchips while wearing a Pink Dress Shirt = MAN !



In all seriousness long sleeve business shirts a great for working in hot sunny conditions as they breath well and prevent sun burn.

Another point in all seriousness..... Don't go posting pictures of yourself wearing a pink business shirt on a 'man's man' chainsaw forum


----------



## svk (Sep 21, 2016)

Jeffkrib said:


> In all seriousness long sleeve business shirts a great for working in hot sunny conditions as they breath well and prevent sun burn.
> 
> Another point in all seriousness..... Don't go posting pictures of yourself wearing a pink business shirt on a 'man's man' chainsaw forum


They work great for fishing in summer heat too. Flip up the collar to greatly reduce sunburned neck too.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Sep 21, 2016)

svk said:


> They work great for fishing in summer heat too. Flip up the collar to greatly reduce sunburned neck too.



Thanks for the support svk, very honest of you to admit you wear pink business shirt too


----------



## svk (Sep 21, 2016)

Jeffkrib said:


> Thanks for the support svk, very honest of you to admit you wear pink business shirt too


I have owned pink and purple dress shirts! 

My fishing shirt was off white though.


----------



## Boomer 87 (Sep 30, 2016)

Main firewood saws 460 rancher 24" stihl ms 361 25" stihl ms 271 20" . And for limbing only the finest poulan super 25DA... anything big homlite 923 super 36" or a poulan 4200 32"


----------



## jasper nl (Sep 30, 2016)

I dpn t like fishing but i have some frends that are real shrimp fishers look for the dit6 fishing vessel


----------



## bowtechmadman (Sep 30, 2016)

I used to be a full believer in the 50 and 70cc club and that there was no need for a 60cc saw. Then I met a Landrum 562XP...very hard to put down.


----------



## Boomer 87 (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm a believer in the 30,40,50,60,70,80,90,100ccs saw club (I like em all). In fact there all my favorite at one point or another


----------



## bowtechmadman (Sep 30, 2016)

I hear ya Boomer I seem to have all covered as well...obviously not out of need but severe want. Please don't tell my wife that I don't desperately need two for each CC class!!!


----------



## rwoods (Sep 30, 2016)

bowtechmadman said:


> ... Then I met a Landrum 562XP...very hard to put down.



Sounds just like me except it was a WWS MS 361. Terry did a great job. Ron


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 30, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> I'm a believer in the 30,40,50,60,70,80,90,100ccs saw club (I like em all). In fact there all my favorite at one point or another



That's where I'd like to be for firewood saws. After next week I'll have a 40, 50, 60, 77, and 90. That'll have to do for a while.

I guess I'll survive, somehow...


----------



## Boomer 87 (Sep 30, 2016)

My smallest is 30cc my biggest is 99cc I'm looking for one to eclipse the 100cc mark.


----------



## svk (Sep 30, 2016)

bowtechmadman said:


> I used to be a full believer in the 50 and 70cc club and that there was no need for a 60cc saw. Then I met a Landrum 562XP...very hard to put down.


Funny that's exactly what happened to me. Showed up to a gtg and ran the same model from the same builder. Four months later I bought one from spike60


----------



## svk (Sep 30, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> I'm a believer in the 30,40,50,60,70,80,90,100ccs saw club (I like em all). In fact there all my favorite at one point or another


As of last night I've got 30-85cc classes covered with the addition of the 272.


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 30, 2016)

svk said:


> Funny that's exactly what happened to me. Showed up to a gtg and ran the same model from the same builder. Four months later I bought one from spike60


How's that oiler on that 65? Ever get that straightened around?


----------



## svk (Sep 30, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> How's that oiler on that 65? Ever get that straightened around?


It works fine. I thought I tagged you in the post but must not have. I do appreciate the pointers you gave me. I pulled the filter and it was completely plugged with what almost looked like silk comprised of all of the contaminates that got stuck in there over the years. 

Even turned down all the way it oils the 16" bar nice.


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 30, 2016)

svk said:


> It works fine. I thought I tagged you in the post but must not have. I do appreciate the pointers you gave me. I pulled the filter and it was completely plugged with what almost looked like silk comprised of all of the contaminates that got stuck in there over the years.
> 
> Even turned down all the way it oils the 16" bar nice.


Yup that's the issue I had on one I have here. Im going to have to switch cases the one that is on the saw the gas tank is rotting out white flakes and crud just keeps jamming up the carb...I have another case that is flawless so im going to put new seals in it and switch it out.


----------



## svk (Sep 30, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> Yup that's the issue I had on one I have here. Im going to have to switch cases the one that is on the saw the gas tank is rotting out white flakes and crud just keeps jamming up the carb...I have another case that is flawless so im going to put new seals in it and switch it out.


The "new" tank on my Mac has that problem. I hopefully have put gas in there and shaken it up and dumped out enough to stop it. I do have a half quart of the red cote product if needed.


----------



## Vtrombly (Sep 30, 2016)

svk said:


> The "new" tank on my Mac has that problem. I hopefully have put gas in there and shaken it up and dumped out enough to stop it. I do have a half quart of the red cote product if needed.


Yeah I had that idea also I was surprised at how good this other case is. Absolutely no peeling paint or anything. I have a new base gasket on order and new seals ill get those switched out. I may hone the cylinder and put a meteor in it just to freshen it up. Put 1194 on the base gasket and install. I have found with these 65s that the intake has a tendency to leak. Be forewarned that if you buy a carb kit for these the intake gasket is not the right size and does not cover the impulse hole....why I have no idea. You have 2 options order one separately or make one which is what I usually do. I also put aviation make a gasket on both sides of it thin coat to help it seal up. That seems to keep it from leaking. If you get it nice and hot and you go lean in the cut dollars to donuts that's the issue.


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> Yeah I had that idea also I was surprised at how good this other case is. Absolutely no peeling paint or anything. I have a new base gasket on order and new seals ill get those switched out. I may hone the cylinder and put a meteor in it just to freshen it up. Put 1194 on the base gasket and install. I have found with these 65s that the intake has a tendency to leak. Be forewarned that if you buy a carb kit for these the intake gasket is not the right size and does not cover the impulse hole....why I have no idea. You have 2 options order one separately or make one which is what I usually do. I also put aviation make a gasket on both sides of it thin coat to help it seal up. That seems to keep it from leaking. If you get it nice and hot and you go lean in the cut dollars to donuts that's the issue.


Sounds like a lot of work? Maybe sealing the tank is easier?


----------



## Vtrombly (Oct 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Sounds like a lot of work? Maybe sealing the tank is easier?


It could be but then I know that top to bottom she would be a great runner and the work is the fun part[emoji1]


----------



## olyman (Oct 1, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> Yup that's the issue I had on one I have here. Im going to have to switch cases the one that is on the saw the gas tank is rotting out white flakes and crud just keeps jamming up the carb...I have another case that is flawless so im going to put new seals in it and switch it out.


drain gas out of tank..pull out filter and hose....throw some small sharp hard rocks in there. shake like mad!!! get the rocks out,,and clean it with whatever..then go to a auto store, and get the red tank sealer,,and use according to directions..wayyyyy good stuff..about 34 a qt....end of problem..............


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2016)

olyman said:


> drain gas out of tank..pull out filter and hose....throw some small hard rocks in there. shake like mad!!! get the rocks out,,and clean it with whatever..then go to a auto store, and get the red tank sealer,,and use according to directions..wayyyyy good stuff..about 34 a qt....end of problem..............


I was going to say to use BB's from a shotgun shell or three.


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> It could be but then I know that top to bottom she would be a great runner and the work is the fun part[emoji1]


Totally makes sense.


----------



## olyman (Oct 1, 2016)

svk said:


> I was going to say to use BB's from a shotgun shell or three.


maybe. but just shaking,,may not break it loose. that's why I said sharp rocks....


svk said:


> Totally makes sense.


wayyyy more expensive...and wayyy more work than the sealer.......


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2016)

olyman said:


> maybe. but just shaking,,may not break it loose. that's why I said sharp rocks....
> 
> wayyyy more expensive...and wayyy more work than the sealer.......


Yeah but pellets won't break up. You risk getting dirt into the carb if you miss any of the rock grit.


----------



## Vtrombly (Oct 1, 2016)

olyman said:


> drain gas out of tank..pull out filter and hose....throw some small sharp hard rocks in there. shake like mad!!! get the rocks out,,and clean it with whatever..then go to a auto store, and get the red tank sealer,,and use according to directions..wayyyyy good stuff..about 34 a qt....end of problem..............


That does sound like a good idea I'll have to see if I can find it here


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 3, 2016)

This is my most used firewood saw,







I also love my 550xp,






BUT, when I'm in the bigger wood, my Jonsered 2260 get's a workout,






Ya gotta love the looks of a big load of firewood!






It looks even better when it's all split! lol






SR


----------



## Wowzer (Oct 10, 2016)

i'm running a new this year MS 250, and a 034. getting another 034 in a couple of days off a friend of mine, and always looking for more!


----------



## NGaMountains (Oct 13, 2016)

New guy here. I do all my cutting with a Dolmar 7900, have 20" and 24" bars. Could probably stand something smaller but I just started to get into this so for now this one saw has done everything I needed it to do.


----------



## svk (Oct 13, 2016)

NGaMountains said:


> New guy here. I do all my cutting with a Dolmar 7900, have 20" and 24" bars. Could probably stand something smaller but I just started to get into this so for now this one saw has done everything I needed it to do.


That 7900 may be the ultimate one saw plan. The weight of a 65 and a the muscle of an 80. You could always add a 40-50 cc dedicated limbing saw in the future.


----------



## NGaMountains (Oct 13, 2016)

svk said:


> That 7900 may be the ultimate one saw plan. The weight of a 65 and a the muscle of an 80. You could always add a 40-50 cc dedicated limbing saw in the future.


 
That's what I figured, after a bit of use and once my wife might buy into the extra expenditure. I just convinced her on the DHT splitter yesterday with the sale and 10% coupon at Lowe's, so gotta wait it out now!


----------



## svk (Oct 13, 2016)

NGaMountains said:


> That's what I figured, after a bit of use and once my wife might buy into the extra expenditure. I just convinced her on the DHT splitter yesterday with the sale and 10% coupon at Lowe's, so gotta wait it out now!


Ooh nice purchase! Yes I'd rather limb with a heavy saw and have access to a splitter too!


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 13, 2016)

svk said:


> That 7900 may be the ultimate one saw plan. The weight of a 65 and a the muscle of an 80. You could always add a 40-50 cc dedicated limbing saw in the future.



If I could only have two saws, a Dolmar 421 and 7900 would probably be my choices.


----------



## svk (Oct 13, 2016)

Ryan'smilling said:


> If I could only have two saws, a Dolmar 421 and 7900 would probably be my choices.


I'd go Husky or 241 Stihl on the small side but the 7900/7910 is a really good one.


----------



## NWCoaster (Oct 13, 2016)

461R for falling and bucking, 026 for limbing, and the 034 Super just for fun once and a while. I am really surprised at the performance of that 034 Super.....


----------



## svk (Oct 13, 2016)

Funny that the 7900 and 461 are mentioned back to back. Those and the 241 are the top saws that I would purchase right now if I needed another saw.

I heard of some test recently where a guy said a 6100 would spank a 562 but after going to the chainsaw races and watching a 562 and 2260 clean house on the entire field of 56-65cc saws from every mfg I beg to differ.


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 13, 2016)

I figured I had too many saws, so I gave a friend an old Homelite C5 with a 30" bar. He got it all tuned, new chain, and put it on a mill. If we have time he's going to bring it over and see how it does milling a green Chestnut Oak log I just cut down. It's only 77 CC, but is kinda torquey. We will see, Joe.


----------



## svk (Oct 13, 2016)

rarefish383 said:


> I figured I had too many saws, so I gave a friend an old Homelite C5 with a 30" bar. He got it all tuned, new chain, and put it on a mill. If we have time he's going to bring it over and see how it does milling a green Chestnut Oak log I just cut down. It's only 77 CC, but is kinda torquey. We will see, Joe.


They don't cut fast but they do keep the chain moving. Bring earplugs


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 13, 2016)

60 cc saws frustrate me .


----------



## Logger nate (Oct 13, 2016)

svk said:


> Funny that the 7900 and 461 are mentioned back to back. Those and the 241 are the top saws that I would purchase right now if I needed another saw.
> 
> I heard of some test recently where a guy said a 6100 would spank a 562 but after going to the chainsaw races and watching a 562 and 2260 clean house on the entire field of 56-65cc saws from every mfg I beg to differ.


I recently acquired a ported 562, only bar I had for it was a 32", cut a red fir last weekend that was a little bigger than the bar, handled the 32" bar just fine, very impressive saw! Really like this saw I think it's going to be my new favorite firewood saw. Very light for the power, handles great, always starts good.


----------



## svk (Oct 13, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> I recently acquired a ported 562, only bar I had for it was a 32", cut a red fir last weekend that was a little bigger than the bar, handled the 32" bar just fine, very impressive saw! Really like this saw I think it's going to be my new favorite firewood saw. Very light for the power, handles great, always starts good.


A ported 562 is an angry beast indeed. My first experience on a 562 was a Landrum ported model and I needed to have one.


----------



## Logger nate (Oct 13, 2016)

svk said:


> A ported 562 is an angry beast indeed. My first experience on a 562 was a Landrum ported model and I needed to have one.


Yes sir it is. I bet that was a good one too. It's one of those saws that are just really fun to cut with, always looking for a reason to start it up and don't want to put it down.


----------



## svk (Oct 13, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> Yes sir it is. I bet that was a good one too. It's one of those saws that are just really fun to cut with, always looking for a reason to start it up and don't want to put it down.


Yup. 550, 562, 346, 357 are all kind of like that.


----------



## barton174 (Oct 14, 2016)

At this point, I do pretty much everything with my 550XP and 371XP (switched up with the 2166). I do cut up pallets with the Husky 440 with semi-chisel chain, and I do trim and stuff with the top handle Echo. 

Mike


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 14, 2016)

barton174 said:


> At this point, I do pretty much everything with my 550XP and 371XP (switched up with the 2166). I do cut up pallets with the Husky 440 with semi-chisel chain, and I do trim and stuff with the top handle Echo.
> 
> Mike


Good morning Mike.
Did you open up the transfer restriction on the 2166 yet. Wondering how it compares to your 371 before/after. 
Ran my 2166 with the 272 both with the 24" B&C and they were pretty close. Guessing the 2166 will spank the 262 with the restrictions ground out .


----------



## barton174 (Oct 14, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Good morning Mike.
> Did you open up the transfer restriction on the 2166 yet. Wondering how it compares to your 371 before/after.
> Ran my 2166 with the 272 both with the 24" B&C and they were pretty close. Guessing the 2166 will spank the 262 with the restrictions ground out .



I haven't opened it up, yet, but it had some use before I got it, and it's a 2015 saw, so likely a logger's saw or something. I suspect when I go to open it up, I'll find they're already cut out, based on how it runs. I've only had it for a few weeks.

Mike


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 14, 2016)

barton174 said:


> I haven't opened it up, yet, but it had some use before I got it, and it's a 2015 saw, so likely a logger's saw or something. I suspect when I go to open it up, I'll find they're already cut out, based on how it runs. I've only had it for a few weeks.
> 
> Mike


I hear that. I'm not sure if I'll open mine up or not, saws are in and out of here pretty quick so there's no telling if I'll get to it before it goes down the rd.
Mine pulls pretty good, but I'm guessing it hasn't been touched as it's pretty fresh, like a few tanks fresh .


----------



## axeandwedge (Oct 16, 2016)

]Too wet here to cut wood,so I decided to see if I could get this piped Poulan 5200 running again.
Ran a new fuel line and tidied up the wiring harness and half a dozen pulls and she was away






Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigdim (Oct 20, 2016)

I just started cutting for myself 3 years ago when we bought our house. I own a 261cm with a 18" bar and a 170 with a 16", a buddy has a 440 that I have used a few times, it works great for the bigger stuff (24" +) or felling anything that requires re-positioning multiple times with the 18" bar on my 261. The farmer where I cut has an 031 and an older farm boss. 

Anything less than a 24" I prefer to use my 261, granted neither my buddy or the farmer takes good care of their chains so it's hit or miss on how their saws perform unless I take the time to sharpen the chain for them. Should be finishing the muffler mod on my 261 next week that should make it better for noodling at the city dump site... small stuff gets snatched up pretty quick but nearly 3 cord of 36" to 60" diameter chunks have been sitting there all summer. Going to start cutting them into manageable chunks after work. ( the farm I cut is about an hour away and I can only get out there on the weekends) 

I love my 170 for limbing, very light and cuts great if you don't force it. Looking into the adjustable carb swap and muffler mod for the 170 to give it a little more power. That said I may end up giving the 170 to my father and buying the 180 for limbing instead. I would do the adjustable carb swap and muffler mod to the 180 instead if i went that route. 

Aaron


----------



## olyman (Oct 20, 2016)

Tigdim said:


> I just started cutting for myself 3 years ago when we bought our house. I own a 261cm with a 18" bar and a 170 with a 16", a buddy has a 440 that I have used a few times, it works great for the bigger stuff (24" +) or felling anything that requires re-positioning multiple times with the 18" bar on my 261. The farmer where I cut has an 031 and an older farm boss.
> 
> Anything less than a 24" I prefer to use my 261, granted neither my buddy or the farmer takes good care of their chains so it's hit or miss on how their saws perform unless I take the time to sharpen the chain for them. Should be finishing the muffler mod on my 261 next week that should make it better for noodling at the city dump site... small stuff gets snatched up pretty quick but nearly 3 cord of 36" to 60" diameter chunks have been sitting there all summer. Going to start cutting them into manageable chunks after work. ( the farm I cut is about an hour away and I can only get out there on the weekends)
> 
> ...


and take a trailer with yah,,and after you noodle..all gets loaded......as the trash will load anything you don't take..i wouldn't even leave a portion of a log I cut on...none....


----------



## axeandwedge (Oct 20, 2016)

I got wood when this 034av turned up on my doorstep





Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## Wowzer (Oct 20, 2016)

axeandwedge said:


> I got wood when this 034av turned up on my doorstep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you need one of these Too! i just ordered one up for a saw i have coming, buddy broke the handle on mine too, but didn't do half as nice of a repair job as that one haha 
http://sawparts.ca/products/stihl-ms360-036-034-fuel-tank-body-rear-handle-throttle-choke-assembly


----------



## axeandwedge (Oct 20, 2016)

Wowzer said:


> Looks like you need one of these Too! i just ordered one up for a saw i have coming, buddy broke the handle on mine too, but didn't do half as nice of a repair job as that one haha
> http://sawparts.ca/products/stihl-ms360-036-034-fuel-tank-body-rear-handle-throttle-choke-assembly


Yeah what a piece of work,I wouldn't take it out to work.
Thanks for the link.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlfanboy (Oct 23, 2016)

What ever saw has a sharp chain. Witch right now after 2 rain days (kinda hard to lay brick in the rain) there all sharp. But I lean more to the ms 391 or the cs500p, and my farther inlaws 460 he's made 2 cuts with snesen he got it. Now that's a nice saw.


----------



## Wowzer (Oct 25, 2016)

Added 2 more saws to the collection of Firewood saws thanks to all you guys in here, the addiction is growing haha 
Picked the 044 off Kijiji for $220, buddy had the wrong size chain on it so it was jumping on him, and he thought it was too powerful for what he needed. i took my bar off my old 034 and put on this, and then bought an 18" bar for it.
Picked the 034 up off a buddy for $200 and he has a couple more bars and chains coming too. Came with the case and an extra tool, can never have enough of them around.


----------



## jasper nl (Oct 25, 2016)

Today some work done on an old hot airballoon trailer want to use it for fire wood next season


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 26, 2016)

Wowzer said:


> Added 2 more saws to the collection of Firewood saws thanks to all you guys in here, the addiction is growing haha
> Picked the 044 off Kijiji for $220, buddy had the wrong size chain on it so it was jumping on him, and he thought it was too powerful for what he needed. i took my bar off my old 034 and put on this, and then bought an 18" bar for it.
> Picked the 034 up off a buddy for $200 and he has a couple more bars and chains coming too. Came with the case and an extra tool, can never have enough of them around.
> 
> ...




Very nice! I don't have any of the 0X4 or X40 saws, but once I'm done with the 0X6/X60 lineup, I suppose I'll have to track some down. So many saws to find! Damned budget getting in the way.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 26, 2016)

Added this little guy to the stable. He wouldn't let go of my ankle as I was trying to leave. 






sent from a field


----------



## Wowzer (Oct 26, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Added this little guy to the stable. He wouldn't let go of my ankle as I was trying to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this the 241 or?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes. 12" bar. 

sent from a field


----------



## svk (Oct 26, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Yes. 12" bar.
> 
> sent from a field


You are lucky to have a dealer that knows they exist.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 26, 2016)

svk said:


> You are lucky to have a dealer that knows they exist.



Ive been giving this guy money since he started out in the back of a mower shop over 20 years ago. Just last year he bought the same shop he started out in after branching out on his own and building a shop next door.

http://www.superiorsawandstove.com/

Walk in my garage and you'd swear I'm a Stihl fanboy. Fact is he is a phenomenal dealer. I couldn't imagine wanting to give my money to anyone else. If he sold strictly Husky, that's what I'd have.

Well.... maybe that's being a tad dramatic about owning the wrong color orange.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 27, 2016)

So I'm currently in the process of changing out all the old, inefficient fluorescent lighting in my garage to LED. Working over where I keep my saws I see this little guy sitting there and I remembered I haven't let him eat yet. Ive got the perfect pile out back, all the branches from the walnuts Ive cut down.

Grabbed my tab n cut and marked some lengths and the 241 fires up on the second pull..... I was VERY impressed with its ability to chew through this walnut using all 12" of the bar. I was concerned I would be left wanting with a 42cc saw.... I had a 261 earlier this year and traded up to a 362. I just didn't like how the 261 pulled the 16" bar and that is my most used bar length.

My 3 saw plan is complete. I toyed with rounding it out on the upper end with a 661. I'm glad I went the other way, this guy will see LOTS of use.


----------



## svk (Oct 27, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> So I'm currently in the process of changing out all the old, inefficient fluorescent lighting in my garage to LED. Working over where I keep my saws I see this little guy sitting there and I remembered I haven't let him eat yet. Ive got the perfect pile out back, all the branches from the walnuts Ive cut down.
> 
> Grabbed my tab n cut and marked some lengths and the 241 fires up on the second pull..... I was VERY impressed with its ability to chew through this walnut using all 12" of the bar. I was concerned I would be left wanting with a 42cc saw.... I had a 261 earlier this year and traded up to a 362. I just didn't like how the 261 pulled the 16" bar and that is my most used bar length.
> 
> My 3 saw plan is complete. I toyed with rounding it out on the upper end with a 661. I'm glad I went the other way, this guy will see LOTS of use.


Did you have the original 261 or the version 2.0?


----------



## svk (Oct 27, 2016)

Look what followed me home.


----------



## Erik B (Oct 27, 2016)

svk said:


> Look what followed me home.
> 
> View attachment 533749


Sneaky little buggar, isn't it


----------



## svk (Oct 27, 2016)

Erik B said:


> Sneaky little buggar, isn't it


I knew I shouldn't have even stopped.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Added this little guy to the stable. He wouldn't let go of my ankle as I was trying to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking little saw neighbor.
Did you know it's missing a bar nut .
I'm sure you'll enjoy it .


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Well.... maybe that's being a tad dramatic about owning the wrong color orange.


And to think I liked you before.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2016)

svk said:


> Look what followed me home.
> 
> View attachment 533749


Wow Steve, you did it lol.
You better make sure they gave yours both bar nuts .


----------



## svk (Oct 27, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Wow Steve, you did it lol.
> You better make sure they gave yours both bar nuts .


Funny I noticed that right away. 

My little 32 cc Dolmar has two bar nuts.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 27, 2016)

svk said:


> Did you have the original 261 or the version 2.0?



Whats version 2.0? I bought it early this year and traded it in a little later this year.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 27, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Nice looking little saw neighbor.
> Did you know it's missing a bar nut .
> I'm sure you'll enjoy it .



Saw this bad ass needent be bother with 2 nuts, just slows it down.

ETA: Truth be told, I hadn't noticed the single bar nut till I looked at the picture.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 27, 2016)

svk said:


> Look what followed me home.
> 
> View attachment 533749



Somehow I feel responsible.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Somehow I feel responsible.


Me too .
But I'm not sorry .


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Saw this bad ass needent be bother with 2 nuts, just slows it down.
> 
> ETA: Truth be told, I hadn't noticed the single bar nut till I looked at the picture.


Not sure about it slowing the saw down, but that extra nut slows me down. I've always liked the 450 rancher with the single bar nut as well as some of the other smaller saws with only one bar nut .


----------



## svk (Oct 27, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Whats version 2.0? I bought it early this year and traded it in a little later this year.


The second generation 261 that's significantly lighter and slightly (?) more powerful.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 28, 2016)

svk said:


> Look what followed me home.
> 
> View attachment 533749


Nice saw. I look forward to hearing how you like it. 
I thought about buying one last year, to ride on the front rack of the Gator, but couldn't find a local dealer who stocked them and ended up with a 211. One dealer told me, the 241 is too close to a 261 and he didn't think anyone would buy the smaller saw but he did offer to order me one.
Although the 211 is a decent saw and is fine for it's intended purpose, it didn't scratch the itch. 
I know the 241 is a far superior saw, I just need a little nudge.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Oct 28, 2016)

Just a little curious. Why do most people talk about little tiny saws. There is absolutely nothing wrong with any saw that that meets the needs of the user. My smallest saw that I have started and used in the last two years is a Husky 460, which is 60cc. My largest at the moment is a modified Stihl 090. Have considered shopping around recently for something that pumps a little harder than the 090. A dealer said that nobody would want a saw bigger than the new Stihl MS 660. It has not impressed me yet. I prefer to spend no more than 5 or 6 seconds going through a 20'' log. Are the smaller saws nice because they are so lite or do most wood cutters cut small logs because the trees are not that big where they live. Years ago when I worked in NE Oregon cutting old growth there were many 50'' to 60'' Dia trees that needed at least a 90cc saw to pull a 6' bar. However there were 100,000s 12'' Lodge Pole Pines that did not need much of a saw. In California the larger trees are up to 6' Dia and the smaller I suppose are only 12'' Dia. Thanks


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 28, 2016)

In many places in the world old growth is long gone, so there is no need anymore for large saws. 

If your 90cc saw is too slow did you try out a 10er rim?

7


----------



## Little Al (Oct 28, 2016)

Oleo Mac 244F, Vap 44F ( Same animal with a different jacket both muff modded ) 1 with 16" & 1 with 14" bars & Stihl PS lo pro chains for more manly wood an Alpina Prof 55 as I'm getting a bit long in the tooth a light saw is a must for longer periods of cutting


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 28, 2016)

Ted Jenkins said:


> Just a little curious. Why do most people talk about little tiny saws. There is absolutely nothing wrong with any saw that that meets the needs of the user.



Looks like you answered your own question. 

But did you see the picture of that 241 with the 12" bar? That things just adorable. 

sent from a field


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2016)

Ted Jenkins said:


> Just a little curious. Why do most people talk about little tiny saws. There is absolutely nothing wrong with any saw that that meets the needs of the user. My smallest saw that I have started and used in the last two years is a Husky 460, which is 60cc. My largest at the moment is a modified Stihl 090. Have considered shopping around recently for something that pumps a little harder than the 090. A dealer said that nobody would want a saw bigger than the new Stihl MS 660. It has not impressed me yet. I prefer to spend no more than 5 or 6 seconds going through a 20'' log. Are the smaller saws nice because they are so lite or do most wood cutters cut small logs because the trees are not that big where they live. Years ago when I worked in NE Oregon cutting old growth there were many 50'' to 60'' Dia trees that needed at least a 90cc saw to pull a 6' bar. However there were 100,000s 12'' Lodge Pole Pines that did not need much of a saw. In California the larger trees are up to 6' Dia and the smaller I suppose are only 12'' Dia. Thanks


I'm cutting in what's called the "Canadian Shield" so other than a big bottomland aspen or a random Norway or white pine I'm rarely dealing with any tree over 20". When I do charity cuts or help out with yard trees that's where my big saw earns it's keep. But any of my small saws do more cutting in a busy weekend than the big saw does all year. 

I also like little saws for limbing because the year I did about 50 cords of cutting with my L65 doing all of the duties I got a seriously painful case of tennis elbow from limbing with a heavy saw.


----------



## Logger nate (Oct 28, 2016)

svk said:


> Look what followed me home.
> 
> View attachment 533749


Very nice! How's the 272 doing?


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2016)

So how are you guys liking those 241s???

Welcome to Creamsickle land! So Steve, is an 044 w/square file next?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 28, 2016)

Depends on what I am cutting. However for falling I primarily use my 026/260's, the 046/460 mutt saw, j-red 670, or the Husky 359, 288 or 2100. For the 2 big Huskies I have everything from a 20", 24", 28", and 36" bars. Also converted my MS260 Pro to 3/8" with a 16" bar that I usually bring with when using the 460 so I can swap bars if need be. Once the tree is on the ground or if I'm cutting up logs at a charity cut or tops, etc. then anything that runs (or stays running) I use. Normally the antique saws that run get brought out in a rotation (sort of) and have tank of fuel run through them cutting up stuff on the ground. Usually when dropping a tree I cut it down with the "big" saw if needed, cut up all the big stuff or cut until it runs out of gas then switch to the "small" saw to cut up the little stuff.


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> So how are you guys liking those 241s???
> 
> Welcome to Creamsickle land! So Steve, is an 044 w/square file next?


I'd have to say next on the wish list would be a 372, 461, or 7900. Or a 70+ cc Mac. Or a G model Husky of whatever size I run across.


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> Very nice! How's the 272 doing?


The 272 is getting the right carb and intake installed and holes tapped to accept the newer style 272 top cover. Should be ready to rip any day now. I haven't even run it yet.


----------



## benp (Oct 28, 2016)

svk said:


> The 272 is getting the right carb and intake installed and holes tapped to accept the newer style 272 top cover. Should be ready to rip any day now. I haven't even run it yet.



Cough...send the 2186 off to be massaged lovingly....

And be done with it.


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2016)

benp said:


> Cough...send the 2186 off to be massaged lovingly....
> 
> And be done with it.


See that's the conundrum. 

The 272 is basically my 2 step plan into a newer 70 cc saw. 

I'm torn between keeping the 2186 stock, porting it, or throwing a 90 cc jug on it and then porting it. Or selling it and buying a 395. I really don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 28, 2016)

svk said:


> See that's the conundrum.
> 
> The 272 is basically my 2 step plan into a newer 70 cc saw.
> 
> I'm torn between keeping the 2186 stock, porting it, or throwing a 90 cc jug on it and then porting it. Or selling it and buying a 395. I really don't know what I'm going to do.



the 2188 is only 3cc larger then the 2186. would be silly to swap top ends for that. i've ran both that were crazy strong. if you want a shelf queen and 395 is a sweet option.


----------



## benp (Oct 28, 2016)

svk said:


> See that's the conundrum.
> 
> The 272 is basically my 2 step plan into a newer 70 cc saw.
> 
> I'm torn between keeping the 2186 stock, porting it, or throwing a 90 cc jug on it and then porting it. Or selling it and buying a 395. I really don't know what I'm going to do.



Dude.......

Is the 86 not the size of a 372?

Just get it worked and throw a 28" on it. Have a good balance for all worlds. I wouldn't ditch that for a 394.  Unless you came across on a good deal modded one from a reputable person on here. Its still gonna be heavier than the 86.

It's rare I use all of the 32" bar. Rare.

But not so rare I use the majority of the 28" on the Dolmar.

Stick with the 86 and a 28" bar. It will suit you well, from Zogger wood (when he's not getting the Diablo serviced) to big wood.


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2016)

benp said:


> Dude.......
> 
> Is the 86 not the size of a 372?
> 
> ...


Yeah I think the 2186 family weighs about a pound more than a 372. 

I'm trying to build a stable of saws that hits all of the cc classes though. If I could find a nice G model 372 then I'd fill another class and have a G in the stable too. Again I don't know. At this point I have five saws in the garage that I haven't even used yet. Getting ahead of myself. Although the 350 and the 272 may end up being Christmas presents too. We shall see.


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2016)

And again I'm really impressed by the 461 and 7900. 

The nice thing with saws if you can find a clean used model you can even up if you decide to move it at a later date.


----------



## LonestarStihl (Oct 28, 2016)

svk said:


> And again I'm really impressed by the 461 and 7900.
> 
> The nice thing with saws if you can find a clean used model you can even up if you decide to move it at a later date.



461 is what I'm aiming for right now. If I could have one saw that'd be it. I had a line on an 046 but it hasn't pulled through yet


----------



## benp (Oct 28, 2016)

svk said:


> And again I'm really impressed by the 461 and 7900.
> 
> The nice thing with saws if you can find a clean used model you can even up if you decide to move it at a later date.



You have an 86 and want a 7900????....pfffft. 

Get your 86 worked and be happy. 

Just .02 coming from someone that has had 2 unlimited coil 7900's for a long time....


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2016)

benp said:


> You have an 86 and want a 7900????....pfffft.
> 
> Get your 86 worked and be happy.
> 
> Just .02 coming from someone that has had 2 unlimited coil 7900's for a long time....


Lol I said want. Not need.


----------



## benp (Oct 28, 2016)

Fair enough.....


----------



## Logger nate (Oct 29, 2016)

Well I really like the ported 562 I got from Reed (BGE541)
so I decided to send the 51 to him to get ported, it runs very well now too
they make a great pair for firewoodin.


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 29, 2016)

txtroop said:


> 461 is what I'm aiming for right now. If I could have one saw that'd be it. I had a line on an 046 but it hasn't pulled through yet


Check out this thread before buying the 461 
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/anyone-see-the-new-stihl-calendar.302401/#post-6028841

7


----------



## benp (Oct 29, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> Well I really like the ported 562 I got from Reed (BGE541)View attachment 534004
> so I decided to send the 51 to him to get ported, it runs very well now tooView attachment 534005
> they make a great pair for firewoodin.



Oh boy!!!!

I really like the plan Nate!!!!

I would love to run a modded 562 with a 24" bar for a while. For me I feel that would be a darn near perfect firewood saw.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 29, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> So how are you guys liking those 241s???



Not much time on it yet. Ill know more today.

Going to let the boy pop his cherry popping the 241's cherry.


----------



## Toy4xchris (Oct 29, 2016)

Just got my 1st saw. I always used my grandfather's or my buddy went with me to cut wood and used his he cut and I split but now that we moved cross country it was time for me to get one. Echo cs-590 with a 20" bar














sent from my electronic leash


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 29, 2016)

Toy4xchris said:


> Just got my 1st saw. I always used my grandfather's or my buddy went with me to cut wood and used his he cut and I split but now that we moved cross country it was time for me to get one. Echo cs-590 with a 20" bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice. For the money, that's a tough saw to beat.


----------



## svk (Oct 29, 2016)

Toy4xchris said:


> Just got my 1st saw. I always used my grandfather's or my buddy went with me to cut wood and used his he cut and I split but now that we moved cross country it was time for me to get one. Echo cs-590 with a 20" bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Those are great saws.


----------



## merc_man (Oct 30, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Added this little guy to the stable. He wouldn't let go of my ankle as I was trying to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big a bar on it? Or should i say how small lol.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 30, 2016)

12"


----------



## milkman (Oct 30, 2016)

merc_man said:


> How big a bar on it? Or should i say how small lol.



Wife said, that looks like about a 20" bar.


----------



## stihlfanboy (Oct 30, 2016)

Just added this to the collection today. Another free saw. Runs good. Don't know much about it though. I'm sure it will cut some wood.


----------



## BIGD4DICE (Nov 6, 2016)




----------

